# honey market prices moving up?



## irwin harlton

http://www.millershoney.com/honeynews.htm


----------



## [email protected]

*Honey prices moving up?*

I have a couple of problems with the reference:

The suggestion that they are moving up is dated in May. As of October, there is no sign they are moving up. Partly that is because of packer inventories (the packers are not dumb and knew the penalty duties on honey from China were going to get enforced), and partly because of large imports from countries such as Vietnam, Laos, etc. Some observers have noted that these countries do not report sufficient numbers of hives to produce the amounts being exported, and wonder whether honey from China is finding its way through these countries.

My opinion is that it is unlikely that 2007 prices paid by packers will increase much beyond 2006 levels. 2008 might be a different story.


----------



## Bizzybee

With the supposed insane increase in the price of HFCS and Sugar next year, you would expect honey prices to rise. But given most other prices will follow including fuel. It will be a wash if we're lucky.

I'm not looking forward to post November prices on anything.


----------



## Dale Hodges

Did I hear someone say sugar is going up next year? Sure love to know in advance, if possible.


----------



## dcross

Dale Hodges said:


> Did I hear someone say sugar is going up next year? Sure love to know in advance, if possible.



HFCS I could see going up, due to increased ethanol production. I would think there's a chance of the Feds loosening cane sugar import restrictions, though. But if I could predict any of this accurately, I wouldn't be working for a living


----------



## JC

*Inflation*

All food is going up in price. Soybeans have doubled in price. Stocks of wheat are at a 59 year low, etc.


----------



## irwin harlton

*Supply and demand*

http://skamberg.com/honey.htm


Honey Update:

September 2007

There are not a lot of raw honey offerings in the world market at this time. Prices remain strong as crop projections are reduced for in season honey crops. Prices are expected to remain strong, with strong demand in the world market. With the demand remaining strong, much of the available honey in the world market is being held off the market in anticipation of increasing prices, or it is being offered at very high prices, thus creating a somewhat artificial supply shortage. 

The USA crop is smaller than originally expected. It should be comparable to last year’s crop, which was well below normal. Drought stricken California produced a very poor crop. A hot dry summer through the West and Midwest reduced floral sources in those regions. Although a late honey flow is possible, many beekeepers are opting to shut down their hives, treat for mites, and prepare for winter migration and pollination. Overall bee health is pretty good, as beekeepers are taking better care of their bees to reduce stress, and hopefully prevent a reoccurrence of Colony Collapse Disorder. There are some reports of bee losses but most beekeepers are reporting fairly healthy colonies. It is still too soon to know if dramatic die offs will happen this fall into winter. The Canada honey crop is also much smaller than normal. Low bee populations, and poor spring weather conditions are responsible. 

Little honey remains from this years Argentina honey crop. A much smaller than expected crop this year strengthened world prices, which have steadily increased since last February, except for a brief period during the summer before a projected bumper crop from the USA fizzled into a less than average crop due to extreme heat and little moisture. 

The European ban on honey from Brazil should be lifted in time for their fall crop to be sold. Forward contracting from Europe for that crop has strengthened Brazilian raw honey price.

As usual, most of the honey crop from Mexico is headed for Europe with small volumes coming into the USA. There are few offerings from India & Viet Nam as they await their new crops this fall. 

China is again expected to use much more of their honey crop for their own needs. There was not a lot of “real honey” coming into USA from China until last month when the U.S. imported over 4 million lbs. The USA had previously been receiving a lot of packer’s syrup from China. (honey blended with other sugar syrups) It is uncertain if this was actual packer’s syrup, or possibly actual honey sold as packer’s syrup to avoid duties. The probability is high that any actual packer’s syrup entering this country would be blended with and sold as real honey.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man

Expect little to no movement on the price of honey. Latest and greatest idea from the packers is to add syrup to the honey. Cheaper, gets around the chinese tarif, also increased buying of honey/honey syrup from Vietnam, Malasyia. Right now in the USA, we have NO Standard for what honey is/isn't. So the packers get away with selling Honey Syrup as honey. The big users of honey (the commericial users, food producers) don't care, the product is kept out of the hands of people who would raise a big stink if they could prove it, and everyone except the North American Beekeeper makes a dollar off the deal.


----------



## Ross

Actually, some states, like Texas, do have rules on what honey is. Honey syrup is illegal here.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man

Ross,

The Texas law is not really applicable, or enforceable in the wholesale market of honey. Most honey bought and sold in the US is used as a value added commodity. It is used the making of bread, breakfast cereal, lunch meat, flavorings for fruits, and nuts, hair shampoos, etc.. This market is the one that drives the price of honey that the packer pays the beekeeper when the packer buys barrels of honey from an importer, or beekeeper. The manufacturer of these products is not testing, or requiring 100% "real" honey when they buy a tote, or tanker truck from a packer. Their main concern is to have the right ammount of sweet sticky stuff, at the time they need it. So a leason that the packers learned when they were buying the contaminated honey from China, is to keep honey segregated, the bad/I am not sure about honey goes to the commericial accounts, the good, goes into the bottles that end up on the grocery shelves. The people who test honey, EPA, State dept of Agriculture, concerned beekeepers (AHPA) can only get their hands on the "good" honey, and it usually tests "good". Occaisionally screw-ups happen (what do you expect for $8.00 per hour help), I am thinking about Burleson Honey a few years ago, Groeb Honey the last several years, and the wrong honey ends up on the grocery shelves, but it is rare, especially when you consider how much honey flows through packers equipment on an annual basis. 
The bottom line is that a lot of hfcs, sugar water, end up in our food chain, labeled as "Honey", and we the beekeepers suffer in several ways from this.


----------



## sqkcrk

Well, I don't know if they are going up or not. One packer that I called today says .77 for LA, .80 for ELA and .85 for White. Another packer said .95 for anything. He probably didn't mean that for wax melter honey, but who knows.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Prices are up a bit. I was expecting a trailer of honey to come in last week...never got here. Beekeeper won't return my calls. Heck of a way to do business with a long time buyer. Spent 4 days on the phone trying to find another supplier. Got quotes for honey in drums...ranged from $1.20 to $1.50 a pound, fob. Last year, I paid $1 delivered for about 250 drums of water white. Finally did find a supplier who was willing to sell me 300 drums at $1 fob. His honey wasn't white this year, so he was willing to settle for less.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man

Sqkrck,

You might want to give Michael a call, unless you are the guy holding back the load of honey on him!!


----------



## irwin harlton

*market in canada*

Chinese imported honey into Canada is up over 30% from last year as well as imported Argentina honey
Chinese honey is reportly entering Canada at .67/lb, Argentine would be higher,.86 /LB reported. One Canadian eastern packer was offering .85/lb, he was a dime higher last year.
Hope he doen't get too much at that price. Seems cheap imports drag all grades, prices down.AND buyers seem to want to pay less for domestic honey than imports. Maybe they figure they can steal it.... hoping some producers don't know what they paynig for imports.

Large packers on both sdes of the border are carrying large inventories..... in anticipation of ?
and alot are buying all they can at current market prices


----------



## irwin harlton

*Fuerst Day Lawson, honey traders*

Market Report: 30th October 2007 Print version 




HONEY



Since our 31st May 2007 market report, prices for Argentine as well as Mexican honey have tended to decline despite a weak US Dollar. The question to be asked now is the extent to which prices for honey will continue this trend.



Figures recently published by the Argentine customs authorities have showed that total honey exports between 1st January and 30th June 2007 have amounted to 45,000 mt and it is estimated that a further 10,000 mt has been sold but is still in the hands of exporters in Argentina. On the basis that the total 2007 Argentine crop amounted to some 75,000-80,000 mt, it seems that, at most, 25,000 mt is currently unsold, and in the hands of exporters and/or beekeepers. There are, no doubt, some long holders who are keen to see a higher market, but, on current form, they will have to wait until later in the summer to see if the increased demand that is then likely to come from Europe and the USA will translate into higher prices. Currently demand from these areas is quiet, with the holiday season in full swing, and it is now clear that the recent decline in prices from Argentina and Central America should be interpreted as sellers reducing their prices in the face of slack demand. As far as Argentina is concerned, beekeepers are making offers (albeit limited ones) but, at least, this is better than the situation reported in our May 2007 report, when their beekeepers, anticipating a higher market, were just unwilling to make any offers. It seems now that there is a more balanced market: demand from the USA is beginning to be apparent and Germany, in particular, appears to be becoming more concerned about the excessive heat and drought that is affecting certain southern Eastern European countries. However, German packers are generally not willing to pay the asking prices for Argentine honey. Going forward, we believe that, on balance, prices should not change too much over the coming weeks.



It should be pointed out that there is still no official notification from the EU authorities of a resumption of shipments of Brazilian honey to Europe. It is generally anticipated, however, without any real evidence to support this view, that shipments could resume late in 2007, but, even if this were true, it would be too late to have any influence on the course of Argentine prices this season.



the recent decline in prices from Argentina and CentralAmerica should be interpreted as sellers reducing their prices in the face of slack demand



Turning to China, the crop there is making reasonable progress. Crop indications earlier in 2007 were somewhat promising on account of the warm weather noted in March, but cooler weather conditions in early April slowed the honey flow. Despite this, in our May report, we estimated the total 2007 spring crop in the main producing provinces of Anhui, Hubei and Jiangsu amounted to some 18,500 mt (compared to 12,000 mt in 2006), but it seems that these estimates were on the low side, as we now believe that the total spring crops amount to some 21,000 mt. The summer crops are currently being harvested and the picture, so far, is mixed: the Henan and Hubei crops have suffered some excessive rainfall and we anticipate a decline in available quantities from these areas. The northern provinces of Hubei, Shanxi and Liaoning have suffered from drought and, more recently, from lower temperatures, but, nevertheless, we anticipate a summer crop of some 3,000 - 5,000 mt. The rape honey crops in the important provinces of Inner Mongolia and Heilongjiang look promising but continuing good weather is needed to encourage a good crop of 3,000 mt. On the other hand, the western province of Qinghai has witnessed a decline in rape planting of 50% compared to 2006 - in favour of wheat - so, at best, the crop there will be greatly reduced. The Chinese acacia crop, however, looks good and there are estimates of a 20,000 mt crop, which is in sharp contrast to the poor Hungarian crop, which is suffering from low robinia pollen content and, therefore, a low fructose/glucose ratio. In terms of price, despite a strong RMB against the US Dollar, we continue to believe that Chinese honey, despite the necessary extra analysis costs, is fully competitive against Argentine honey and, thus, we see no reason why Chinese prices should decline in the short or medium terms. 



With the Central American crops now exhausted and with concerns being raised on the high temperatures and drought in Eastern Europe, we do not believe that prices for Argentine or Chinese honey (in US Dollar terms) need to decline. All now depends on the level of demand coming into the market for autumn and winter shipments to the northern hemisphere and, for this, we need to wait a few weeks more. 



the rape honey crops in the important provinces of inner Mongolia and Heilongjiang look promising 




Fuerst Day Lawson Limited Devon House 58-60 St Katharine’s Way London E1W 1JP 

tel: +44 (0)20 7488 0777 fax: +44 (0)20 7702 3200 email: [email protected] website: www.fdl.co.uk 



Registered in England No. 607374 at the above address © 2007 Fuerst Day Lawson


----------



## MadBowbee

It seems it takes alot of time for our American packers to make appropriate changes to increase price for honey. And a blip or mention of good crops abroad lowers prices rapidly. Let's hope it goes up. We got docked for having a little too much Sunflower in our later white honey that dropped a couple of loads 5 cents, but the funny thing is, when we have an awesome sweet clover year, and that honey is water white no increase in price for premium quality from our packer.... frustrating.


----------



## sqkcrk

Panhandle Bee man said:


> Sqkrck,
> 
> You might want to give Michael a call, unless you are the guy holding back the load of honey on him!!


Michael knows where and how to find me. Besides, I don't have any to sell in drums. It's all destined for the jar or tote.


----------



## irwin harlton

*" Honey is Funny"*

http://www.beemovie.com/


Could it be possible this little gem of a movie is going to send honey consumption over the top?

A SHORTAGE THAT EVEN THE IMPORTS CAN'T FILL

AM I DREAMING?

Sue bee, Dutch Gold, all you packers better gear up production, cause this MIGHT well be a take off for honey consumption.
How much would we have to increase the average consumption of honey per person ,per year to put us into a shortage situation? Not much I think, average person consumes less than 1 lb per year.

buzz, who is

almost finished wrapping bees in the banana belt of Manitoba


----------



## Panhandle Bee man

Irwin,

You are dreaming. In the movie the bees talk about the "bad beekeeper" who smokes them. steals their honey, and makes life miserable for them.


----------



## irwin harlton

*questions*

How much would we have to increase the average consumption of honey per person ,per year to put us into a shortage situation? Not much I think, average person consumes less than 1 lb per year
IS IT THAT large INDUSTRIAL MARKET THAT drags the all our prices lower being cause it is filled by cheap bakers blend?


----------



## sqkcrk

irwin harlton said:


> http://www.beemovie.com/
> 
> 
> Could it be possible this little gem of a movie is going to send honey consumption over the top?
> 
> A SHORTAGE THAT EVEN THE IMPORTS CAN'T FILL
> 
> AM I DREAMING? "
> 
> Yup, your dreaming. The "Bee Movie" promotional 2 oz.s of honey costs $8.00/lb. Having that on the shelf next to mine will probably help sell more local honey sales. I hope so. The premiss of the movie is rediculous, in my opinion. I know it is supposed to be a funny cartoon. But when Jerry Seinfeld says, on NPR, that the only job bees have is making honey, I don't think that he learned much about bees, bee biology, honeybee society or especially beekeeping.


----------



## sqkcrk

irwin harlton said:


> How much would we have to increase the average consumption of honey per person ,per year to put us into a shortage situation? Not much I think, average person consumes less than 1 lb per year
> IS IT THAT large INDUSTRIAL MARKET THAT drags the all our prices lower being cause it is filled by cheap bakers blend?


CCD hasn't put us into a shortage and when Chinese honey imports were restricted there wasn't a shortage, so I don't know what would produce a shortage, unless it would be a restriction on the availability of oil. If we couldn't transport the stuff then there would be a shortage.


----------



## irwin harlton

*commodities moving up*

www.tradertracks.com



Today was a breakout day for futures and commodities mostly in reaction to new record lows on the U.S. Dollar Index and a record high for crude oil. Credit crunchies at the global investment banks and those lenders heavily involved in real estate have reached crisis proportions. The day started with an overseas essay from a UK reporter that Citigroup was technically insolvent. This bank is holding, by far, the largest percentage of suspect derivative paper, which some analysts claim is over $1 Trillion dollars. The Northern Rock Bank in the U.K., it was reported today, has been supported by government backing to the tune of $30 Billion (U.S.) dollars. The United States Federal Reserve pumped in an emergency $41 Billion into the American system last Thursday with little fanfare. Their next official meeting is on December 11 to decide upon another rate cut. Bond traders have "baked another 25 basis points into their trading cake," but we think the FOMC will provide another 25 basis points cut before the December 11 meeting on an emergency basis. Of course no one is talking about anything but smoothness and control but we think the entire world-wide banking system is on the verge of a major event. This was hinted at today with major reactionary breakouts in precious metals, crude oil and the usual on-going geopolitical events in the Middle East. 

December gold futures today flew to $824.50, +$13.70 in one trading day. December silver futures closed at $15.405, +$.62 for this day. Both precious metals have now jumped into higher trading ranges indicating a larger breakout rally has begun. Silver has been slow but has now caught up and surpassed hard resistance at $15.20-$15.30. Crude oil futures for December, 2007 closed at $96.87, +$2.89 for today. This new and higher crude trading range is $96.50 to $98.50. We at Trader Tracks have now adjusted our crude oil trading range higher three times in the last ten days. This is unheard of volatility. Once oil stays above and closes over $98.50, we move to our 4th newly adjusted forecast of $98.50 to $102.50. Analysts have stated oil closing over $106 should take it swiftly to $110.00 per barrel. Heating oil broke a new resistance today at 2.40, closing at 2.6134. Unleaded gasoline closed at 2.4369 breaking our forecast high of 2.40.

The "good" currencies like the Canadian Dollar, Euro, and Swiss Franc have all become safe haven flight destinations as traders run away from the U.S. Dollar. While our December Dollar closed today at 76.00, lower than it's last recorded low from 1967, the Canadian is 1.0843, the Euro at 1.4565 and the Swiss being .8757. We cannot tell technically where the C$ goes next until we do new work in that regard. The Euro is moving to 150.00 and the Swiss Franc to .9000.

Grains are rallying in a similar event as December Wheat Futures closed at $7.98 up $.134 and December Corn Futures were $3.862 +.11. Soybeans are proving to have the most rally power recently with the next most active futures trading month of January, 2008 closing at $10.45 per bushel, +.242. We are fully expecting soybeans to be selling between $12.00 and $15.00 in 2008 near their all-time record high prices. China sold 200,000 tons of soy oil to depress the price and had to immediately buy it back as prices flew higher. 

In summary, we forecast the U.S. Dollar to sell down further with possible near term support at 72.50; a full four points lower than today's close. This lower dollar price should drive gold and silver much higher with increased velocity with expectations for a peaks and profit-taking correction later this November or, by December 1, 2007. Our minimum gold forecast is for $850 with potential for $873 and then $930 before the correction


----------



## Panhandle Bee man

Okay,

The US Dollar is continuing its decade long decline, thats a sign that the US economy continues to fall behind the world economy. Gold and commodities continue their climb, which is a sign of inflation. Wall Street wants a cut in the lending rate, but might not get it because of the inflation fears (higher commodity prices), and the Fed has indicated that it is concerned about inflation/commodity prices. Citgroup is in trouble over the lending crisis, that started with the bad credit individuals, but now has spread to the other sectors also. Morgan Stanley is also in the same boat. Wall Street will bail them out, only to save their own butts (Citigroup Ceo was fired last Friday). 

All of which points to lower honey prices (at least to the beekeeper) over the next several years. The Canadian Beekeepers will get hurt worse because of currency exchange issues.


----------



## RSUCHAN

*Show me the money!!!!*

You guys follow this closer than I do, but I would just love to know were out fits like Cerberus & others keep coming up with the $$$$$$$ to keep buying up all these companies. Is there any real money involved in these deals or??? 
This Citigroup deal is real scary. Real scary!!!!!
Problems with the grain futures deal is the imputs required to plant any of these crops now a days. 
Last 2 week ends of hunting it seems that all we saw was CRP ground that was being taken out of grass & put back into row crop production. 
A lot of this ground never raised any kind of a crop even in a good year.
A dry 80 acre farm with no fence & kinda **** steep on one side just sold for $3285 an acre.
There is a bidding war for cash rent on 2 quarters of ground east of this 80 that just sold. 
Dry land, $215 an acre cash rent up front with a creek thru it. 
All my farming buddies & relation agree that $4.00 corn was the worst thing that could of ever happened to this country.


----------



## lake thompson honey

lets get back to the topic which is are honey prices moving up? i heard that one packer is now offering .97/pound. can anyone confirm that?


----------



## RSUCHAN

*Honey prices*

No!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim lyon

Actually I recently sold a number of loads in the upper .90's. Also got a few calls trying hard to buy in the lower .90's. All buyers I had previously sent samples to. The quality needs to be pretty agood. My sense is there could be a small uptick in the coming months but what do I know, I got mad at my crystal ball and threw it away about a year and a half ago after getting an .85 offer.


----------



## irwin harlton

*"The quality needs to be pretty agood."*

What do you mean by this, is it the colour and the moisture content you are referring to?
WAS the buyer a larger importer packer or packed only domestic honey, which would be a smaller packer.


----------



## jim lyon

A larger importer/packer. Our moisture is always pretty low, color is well within the white range. I have sold a lot of honey there in the past and always get complimented about the quality being at least as good as the sample. I also never ship brood nest honey unless it is specifically sampled and agreed to ahead of time. 

I have had my ups and downs with packers through the years but I try to have a reputation for straight dealing and try to never burn any bridges. It can be frustrating at times but I prefer to think of them as businessmen in a highly competitive business trying to make a profit and not an entity whose first responsibility is the profitability of US honey producers.


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey market update from http://skamberg.com/honey.htm*

Honey Update:

November 2007

There are still limited raw honey offerings in the world market at this time. Prices remain strong as crop projections are reduced for in season honey crops. The U.S. crop will be smaller than last year, unable to recover from a very poor California crop. Regarding Colony Collapse Disorder, there are isolated reports of heavy bee losses, but most beekeepers are reporting fairly healthy colonies at this time. 

Early projections for the South American honey crop are not favorable. A very cold winter has resulted in up to 30% bee losses in some areas, and the late spring will probably set back honey producing floral sources. The honey crop could be delayed up to 3 or 4 weeks. This will intensify competition for South American honey and will probably escalate prices earlier than expected. By January, we should have better indications of how the South American honey crop is fairing, and have a better indication of prices going forward into 2nd quarter 2008.


----------



## lake thompson honey

what price are you folks hearing that is being offered lately?


----------



## RSUCHAN

Not much action that I have heard of.
It was reported that one producer sold over 10000 drum to one packer a few weks back.
This kinda seemed to " quiet " the market in the midwest so to speak for now.
I hear there is very little good quality honey on the world market.
90 to 95 cents seems what every one talks about.
Spoke to a friend & his crop was not big enough to keep his customers supplied for the next year & he paid up to a $1.20 for quality honey to get him thru untill crop year.
I have noticed that in the last 90 to 120 days that all the grocery stores that I have been in have reduce shelf space for honey by as much as 50% in some stores. 
Some stores are selling only " store " brand honey & that is it.


----------



## irwin harlton

*frost in argentina*

nov 16 2007
Argentina: frost of this morning would complicate the quality of the fruit

A frost this morning at the Alto Valle in Argentina will affect the quality of the fruit this campaign. There were temperatures 4 degrees under zero. The results could be catastrophic as explained growers at the region due to the effects on the peels of the fruits.

This situation could affect specially pears which are in advanced process of development. There were also necessary to take actions to protect grapes which are also in a very sensitive moment of ripeness. Producers produced smoke to protect their cultivations. If the situation of frost continues this would affect ostensibly the development of the campaign.

Cherries were also affected and protected. The harvest will start in the next weeks.


http://www.freshplaza.com/news_detail.asp?id=11186


----------



## Panhandle Bee man

I got around to reading this months Bee Culture magazine, Kim Flottum the editor of the magazine, in his monthly editorial was discussing the price of honey, and from information he collected from a packer, the price of honey that packers pay to beekeepers is no longer tied to honey production. The USD exchange rate (which is at an all time low), and the price of oil have a bigger impact on honey prices.

Side note, US production for 2007 will be in the 130-150 million pound range, US consumption will be around 400 million pounds.


----------



## lake thompson honey

sold a load of white for 97 cents this week.


----------



## irwin harlton

*Prices*

http://marketnews.usda.gov/honey/honey2007/FV20071210Mhoney.pdf;jsessionid=LIH4M11JKZG10CQKAFOSFEQ


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey prices on the move*

Mid USA Honey Hot line 1 763 658 4193..... dec 21 2007


----------



## irwin harlton

*Re HONEY PRICE TIED TO PRICE OF OIL AND U.S. dollar value*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From PANHANDLE BEEMAN #35
"I got around to reading this months Bee Culture magazine, Kim Flottum the editor of the magazine, in his monthly editorial was discussing the price of honey, and from information he collected from a packer, the price of honey that packers pay to beekeepers is no longer tied to honey production. The USD exchange rate (which is at an all time low), and the price of oil have a bigger impact on honey prices."

Ok, I'll agree with that, it takes oil to move honey around the world from China ,India, and Argentina to you know where , here,Canada or the USA
And the US dollar is falling in value of other world currencies, making it more expensive to buy foreign honey.The Canadian dollar is at par or slightly above the US dollar in value.
And the cheapest place to buy honey in the world this last november was the USA.

"The prices for American white clover honey and several excellent varietals are currently 10-20% lower than prices for comparable qualities from Argentina and other South American markets"- SOURCE Bee Culture Dec2007 PAGE 39,The world honey market by Ronald Phipps.
I don't have any problem with beekeepers selling for any price, BEEKEEPERS SHOULD AND GENERALLY DO know what there product is worth.I would blame the packers for this one ,low balling there offers to US producers, well below the cost of foreign honey, so that they can buy cheap domestic quality honey.They know every trick in the book, they wrote the book, it is bettter to have cheap honey now cause it is likely going to cost more next year. Everthing is going up, inflation is here bigtime
The packers can and do play the price game exceptionally well, except in 2002-2003 when Chinese honey was taken out of the world market and they went into panic mode to ensure they had enough stock on hand, doubt if we will ever see that again.

Things that I don't understand are. The U.S. industrial honey market is 60% or 65% of the total 400 lb million U.S.market and 12 honey packers pack 50% of this market or more.This industrial market is no doubt being filled by the " bakers blend" Chinese honey and I bet there is some fierce competition on who can supply the cheapest product and gain market share.The question here is , why hasn't the 2007 US short honey crop affected prices more. I came to the conclusion ,along time ago that the Chinese honey which is always the cheapest honey , drags down or limits the price of the other quality honey's because it goes into the very basic market ,the industrial market.This cheaper honey is also probably being blended into the retail market in a smaller quantity or as much as quality will allow .
In Canada we imported 11.2million dollars worth of honey from all over the world, much like the U.S. Unlike the U.S.A., we are a net exporter country, or we produce more than we use domestically so we really don't need to import one drop of honey.The Canadian packers just like to keep us well informed on world prices while they sell their foreign honey as "Canada#1". Most consumers don't read the fine print stating the country of orgin which never says China.


Crude oil has increased by 60% this year alone and has increased by more than 400% since 2002 when it was $20 a barrell.

Commodity markets with huge supply have a hard time sustaining increases in prices because the commercial users are not worried about getting caught without product and generally low prices because of the surpluses.
There is no surplus of honey anywhere, prices are rising slowly..... The packers play there game well. BUT The short US crop will affect prices.... this year even more I think.

irwin
Happy New Year AND GOOD LUCK ALL 2008


----------



## irwin harlton

*Honey Update:*

http://skamberg.com/honey.htm

Honey Update:

January 2008

The India honey crop is still selling for higher than anticipated prices as Europe continues to aggressively compete for that honey

Projections for the 2008 South American honey crop are still unfavorable, due mostly to the extremely cold weather, a late spring, and heavy bee losses. 

The European Union banned Brazilian honey over 2 years ago, not because of quality issues, but because of a failure between the EU and Brazil to agree on testing procedures and standards. It appears that the EU and Brazil are close to an agreement on these issues at this time, and a meeting between the EU and Brazil scheduled for February 28, 2008 could result in the ban being lifted. With the great demand for honey on the world market by the EU, packers are contracting for Brazilian honey in anticipation of the ban being lifted. This has again raised prices for Brazilian honey, and basically all raw honey on the world market. This comes on the heels of steadily increasing raw honey prices over the last year. World raw honey supplies continue to struggle to keep up with world demand, thus it appears that we will see increasing raw honey prices over the next several months even if South America ends up producing an average or better honey crop.


----------



## Ian

What kind of prices are we looking at for white honey,


----------



## lake thompson honey

i was offered $1.07 for white honey this week.


----------



## Ian

That is what i am hearing from beekeepers here now. The price has moved quite dermatically in the last few weeks!


----------



## irwin harlton

*IF honey was like*

some other commodities like corn,wheat, oil,or gold, honey would be 1.50- or approaching 2.00 /lb in the drum. No doubt honey will be going higher, especially when this years USA crop tally is released.
Honey packers deserve a pack on the back for their ability to increase sales the last couple of years.No doubt the right price at the right place at the right time has alot to do with it.Considering that the average retail price is just over $4/lb and the the producer is ONLY now, RECENTLY getting25% of that price.

I'm just a little tired of competeing or putting up with that foreign producer who makes $88 a year , which works out to 5cents a hour.

I don't think we are going to see food commodity prices drop in the near future, not like in the past boom and bust cycles.This is a new age, the age of food and energy, and neither will be cheap anymore.
If all those Asians start eating like us western folk, look out there maybe not enought to go around


----------



## Ian

>>I don't think we are going to see food commodity prices drop in the near future, not like in the past boom and bust cycles.This is a new age, the age of food and energy, and neither will be cheap anymore.

Lets hope so. There has been a warning for a few years now of tight food reserves, hand to mouth comercial buying. In these kind of cases it doesnt take too many poor cropping situations to start to drive the market price.
The commercial food industry is complaining now of too high of prices to buy food commodities, well **** them. All they have had to do was pay us a little more and the increased production, along with increased food reserves would have been maintianed.
Starve us, steel from us, and expect us to give them unlimited supply? I think not. 
As far as the futures prices tell me, they are going to be in a short supply for about two cropping years. Never have I seen such volitile futures as far out as fall of 09,

The next little while is going to be interesting. Waiting to see where the prices of canola, soy, and wheat cap at. Canola was up over 10$ today and wheat was held up the limit again at the opening bell!!


----------



## honeyshack

heres hoping cattle and hogs also gain along with the rest of the commodities. Not likely though. Our beef seminar last month stated low volitile prices till atleast 2012.


----------



## suprstakr

*Small time*

Well this is all fine,for the big boys, but us small folk have a product too. Since that report on cough syrup for children , I'm flooded with request for next yrs crop . Last yr my crop was small and the ones that purchased my honey , for some odd reason will not buy from somebody else . Well with the prices of gas my product will be $1.00 more per jar for delivery than pickup here . The going price here is 6.50 pint 13.00 quart , 1.50 more for comb in jar . SORRY SOLD OUT.
LOCAL HONEY IS HEALTHY FOR LOCAL PEOPLE .


----------



## Ian

>>Well this is all fine,for the big boys, but us small folk have a product too.

Yup, local or farmers market, or farm gate sales work with different marketing dynamic that larger scale raw or wholesale honey sales. For one thing you marketing a finnished product, and your targeted is direct to the local consumer.
I sell a few thousand lbs of honey house sale honey, and notice exactly the same buying pattern your mentioning. 
>>for some odd reason will not buy from somebody else 
>>I'm flooded with request for next yrs crop 

Its alot of work prepairing the product, and sometimes I wonder if it is worth my time. A bit of extra cash is nice, but I do it mainly for the reason that I take an extreem amount of pride in my product, and the feedback of satisfaction I get from my customers makes all my yearly work make sence. it sets a perspective on what I am doing here, and keeps my attention to detail and quality when producing this product, be it for wholesale or honey house sales.

I produce wholesale honey to make a living at, I sell honeyhouse honey to promote the quality of my business


----------



## suprstakr

Amen Ian


----------



## Ian

Got word from my local paper today, that areas in China had recieved a huge dose of frost lately, killing 10% of china's total crop production (completely useless), and damages to another 15%. 
With crop damages, comes loss in honey production. Interested to hear the effect, if any, the frost had on the canola and bean crop flows.


----------



## Ian

There is trouble with food reserves inthe US. They are saying the stock havent been this low since 1948. It really isnt any supprise to me, there have been loud and clear warning bells for some time now, and I am talking years.

As I type this, I am hearing Minniapolis wheat has locked up wheat off the opening bell on its extended limit 60 cnets across the futures wheat board.
Tommorrow the limmit is taken off. It will be interesting to see where it goes.
Currently wheat is trading at 16$/bushel !!, last year I got paid 4.5$/bushel,

Food price trends are moving up, sugar prices are moving up, lets hope we expect honey prices to continue its upward trend.

I was listening to a fellow in charge of honey marketing for a larger honey packer here in Canada, he was commenting on the increased price paid of honey lately, and mentioned he wouldnt be supprised if he sees it going to 1.3$/lbs in the near furtre.
He also commented on the year the price of honey went to 2.75$/lbs and commented on how he hopes it doesnt return to those kind of volitile marketing.
He claimed it was extreemly bad for the beekeeping industry in general, after the good pay day for the beekeepers, the consumtion of honey fell dermatically, and only now are they regaining some of the lost domestic marketing lost during that time.

We shal see what happens. I like being on this side of the market place!!


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey update http://skamberg.com/honey.htm*

Honey Update:

February 2008

Raw honey prices on the world market continue to rise, and these price increases are beginning to escalate.

Beekeepers are reporting more & more bee losses, as Colony Collapse Disorder appears to be rearing its' ugly head again. Although it appears that the losses are not as devastating as last year, there is growing concern that the affects of CCD will be much greater than originally expected.

Projections for the 2008 South American honey crop are still unfavorable, due mostly to the extremely cold weather, a late spring, and heavy bee losses. 

The European ban on Brazilian honey will soon be lifted. With the great demand for honey on the world market by Europe, packers are contracting for Brazilian honey in anticipation of the ban being lifted and much of the South American honey, including Brazilian honey, is destined for Europe, and won't make it into the U.S. because of the extremely high prices. Europe is sourcing raw honey throughout the world, and with the strength of their dollar versus the weaker U.S. dollar, Europe is aggressively buying honey even at the higher prices.

Some countries such as Turkey have turned from a honey exporting country into a honey importing country because of poor crops and higher demand. Even China is utilizing more of its' honey crop for its' own needs and reducing exports. Chinese honey exports are also limited due to ongoing quality concerns, and hesitation from quality conscious countries and packers to buy Chinese honey.


----------



## jim lyon

*honey prices*

Sounds like a lot of reasons to be bullish on honey right now. I'm not sure you can very closely relate grain prices even indirectly to honey prices as it dosen't address the fundamental issue of competition for planting acreage among different field grown crops. However, as I see it, the big picture is that honey is a relatively scarce luxury in an increasingly affluent world and a commodity that can't be produced in too much greater quantity than is being produced right now (probably less). Throw in CCD, the desire of many to eat more natural and healthy foods and world population growth and you may have the recipe for a steady increase in honey prices.

That said, I truly think it is best for the long term health of our industry not to have too rapid a runup as we did a few years back. It did cut into commercial demand and also seemed to bring out the worst in the marketplace as "honey" of all types tended to appear from the most unlikely places. High honey prices would sure be "sweet" in the short term though. $2.75 a pound???? I must have slept through that one but I did get quite a bit sold in the $1.50 range down here in the states a few years back.

Best of luck to all in 08

Jim


----------



## Allen Martens

jlyon said:


> High honey prices would sure be "sweet" in the short term though. $2.75 a pound????


I think Ian was quoting the canadian price. The canadian dollar was at $.65 at the time. Made for some incredible returns. With the dollar being at par, I don't think we'll see $2.75.


----------



## Ian

>>I'm not sure you can very closely relate grain prices even indirectly to honey prices as it dosen't address the fundamental issue of competition for planting acreage among different field grown crops

One of the big factors driving the cash market right now is crop failures world wide. Its been compounded with the large acreage contrated towards bio deisel,a nd ethonel. World stocks havnt been this low for some time now. 
Comes crop failures, comes decreases in potential honey productions.

How much honey do you expect to see comming out of South Americal right now? They are sitting on hardly any reserve, and, well they are having a real tough time with crop development. Adds up to a poor honey season if you ask me. That is the way the flows work up here anyway.
Australia hasnt exported honey for some time, and China's production potential is pretty much capped.

These factors are influences on ALL food production around the world. Be it wheat right now taking off to all time highs of $20/bushel (US and Canadian currency), or canola prices now being contracted fot 13.50$ in fall of 09. 
Honey is being broght up, directly influenced the current south american cropping troubles along with the other commodities.

The next few years are going to be real interesting times. We will just have to watch what we contract , these volotile times are when producers go broke!


----------



## irwin harlton

*latest honey prices*

prices being offered to producers by USA honey packers


1 763 658 4193


----------



## soupcan

*Prices*

The honey line has some great price info on it.
$1.15 on one report.
I know for a fact of one offer of $1.20 for over 700 drum & the offer was turned down.
The reason I was told is due to the poor quality of bees in the almonds & in Texas.
He also sighted the fact that a good many importers he had talked with can not buy quality honey to import along with the value of our dollar.
We shall see what happens.


----------



## irwin harlton

*Chinese honey to go back home*

Informed last nite that 12 million lbs of Chinese honey ( thats 4210 totes) destined to be packed in Canada by ______ BEE HONEY CO has to go back home , CFIA has told the packer to return the honey to China.CFIA remains tight lipped on the reasons for this. CFIA has informed FDA and all USA ports of entry are alerted to watch for this product, just in case.

CFIA only recently announced at Canadian Council meeting in January that they would be sampling every container of Chinese honey ,instead of one sample per lot#.All testing on Chinese honey is done at the expence of the importer in Canada.

This news I would think adds alot more fuel to a already hot market.

I can only quess that they found something, something that should not have been there in a food.

irwin

"A rising tide lifts all boats" John Carnell Crosbie

" HONEY is the soul of a field of flowers"


----------



## Ian

Great post Irwin! Keep them comming as you get them!


----------



## lake thompson honey

i heard this morning that honeytree bought 20 loads for $1.27/pound.


----------



## Ian

Thats a million lbs of honey! Thats substantial! Did they buy from one broker or from many producers?


----------



## lake thompson honey

dont know any more details. also i dont know if that is canadian dollars or american dollars or what the exchange rate is now.


----------



## honeyshack

McCormick just bought the shares in ----- Bee. 75 million in cash.

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/news.asp?tick=MKC&newsid=6362507


----------



## Ian

>>Consumers in Canada know ----- Bee as trusted brand of pure, natural honey.

This brand sells honey in Canada, blended with off shore honey, selling it to consumers as Canada #1 honey. If you ask me, its not Canada #1 but rather Chinese and Argentina blended with Canadian Honey. 
The CHC has been working to try to clear up the lableing confussion, not sure where everything stands at this time.

Anyhow, this deal adds stability to this honey packing business. Perhaps it will invest into the business to increase packaging and marketing efficiencies and perhaps tap into more markets off shore. I know of alot of beekeepers here that sell to this packer, and would find this news encouraging.


----------



## irwin harlton

*just my opinion*

Re the sale of the buissiness of Billy BEE,
This is maybe what happens when you run out of a supply of raw product you sell.You sell your buissness.No big secrete that Canadian producers were reluctate to sell to somebody who was misslabeling the product and misleading the consumer, even seeminling endorsed by Canada's food watchdog the CFIA.Past recalls a number of years ago would not have helped sales then or now.
In Europe the tests performed on chinese honey, to actually find out what is in it, bring the price up to where it is not so cheap
I can only hope the new owners will have some better buissness ethics and a new attitude towards suppliers and customers

http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2008/02/21/billy-bee.html


----------



## irwin harlton

*Honey Importers Stung For $580,000*

February 15, 2008 04:24pm
news.com.au

THREE people have been stung more than half-a-million dollars over a 
honey scam - illegally importing and exporting 1.7 million litres of the 
sweet stuff.

The honey was sent from Australia to the United States as 
"Australian-made'' but was actually from China, Australian Customs said 
today.

The fraud was part of a global scam in an attempt to avoid anti-dumping 
duties imposed on Chinese honey in the United States.

Between July 2001 and June 2002, 28 consignments of Chinese honey were 
imported into Australia by CHS Enterprises and "HM Trading Company'' in 
125 shipping containers.

The 1.7 million litres of honey, packed in 200 litre drums, was 
re-labelled as Australian product and exported in 39 shipments to the US.

Following a Customs' investigation, "JHM Trading Company'' was found to 
be bogus.
CHS Enterprises and its freight company, AK Unicargo International were 
charged with 38 offences under the Customs Act and 58 under the Commerce 
(Trade Descriptions) Act.

In October last year, Hui Min Jing pleaded guilty in the NSW Supreme 
Court to 115 charges under the Customs Act and Commerce Trade 
Descriptions Act and was fined $129,200.

Her husband Robin Hu another man, Gordon (Pui) Lam and the two companies 
faced trial.
Earlier this week they were fined a total of $451,200.


http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23219225-1242,00.html?from=public_rss


----------



## mike haney

*Honey Importers Stung For $580,000*

pour it on 'em! heres hopeing they get the max. i'll wager this is not the first scam this group has pulled- they appear pretty polished in the depth of this.


----------



## irwin harlton

*a slap on the wrist*

just doing the math on this big fine..125shipping containers @42000 lbs=5.25million lbs, that horrendous fine is only about a.10cent /lb tax,the culprits likely still made money after they paid the fine, but I hope there out of buissiness.

Makes me wonder about the Austrailian honey coming into Canada from Capilano at .84/LB landed, very cheap


----------



## lake thompson honey

lots of new info on the honey hotline. anywhere from 1.20 to 1.28 and going up fast. packers are asking: how much will it take to get your honey? i think we are headed for 1.50 again.


----------



## LusciousHoney

A packer contacted a beekeeper in SW wisconsin and offered $1.50 for his whole lot. He didn't sell.


----------



## Ian

wow! How much honey was up for offer?


----------



## LusciousHoney

I've seen his storage area and I would guess it's in excess of 100 barrels, probably closer to 200.


----------



## irwin harlton

*up , up, and away my beautiful*

http://www.skamberg.com:80/honey.htm


Honey Update:

March 2008

Raw honey prices are rising rather dramatically as a seemingly insatiable worldwide demand for honey and honey products have depleted whatever excess honey supply was available throughout the world. More and more countries throughout the world are utilizing their honey production for their own needs, and this coupled with smaller crops throughout the world seems to have helped diminished any surplus. The U.S. crop alone last year was down to 150 million lbs. This was the smallest U.S. crop in a 7 year sequence of declining crops going back to a 220 million lb. crop in 2000 and a high of 235 million lbs. in 1987. Bidding for new honey crops as they enter the world market has become frantic, and U.S. packers are finding it difficult to compete against the much stronger European euro and other world currencies. Although raw honey prices were expected to continue rising, no one expected the dramatic price increases that we are currently realizing. 

White honey is leading the way with raw white honey prices already up over 30% higher than last year, and indications that price increases of 50 % over last year could be realized. Extra light amber honey and light amber honey are following suit.


----------



## irwin harlton

*PRICES still climbing?*

From:??Ron Phipps 
Sent: Wednesday, March 12, 2008 2:52 PM

HONEY MARKET REPORT

March 10, 2008

By Ronald P. Phipps

?

Introduction

?

In his March 9, 2008 front page New York Times article, David Streitfeld writes:

?

??Everywhere, the cost of food is rising sharply.? Whether the world is in for a long period of continued increases has become one of the most urgent issues in economics.? Many factors are contributing to the rise, but the biggest is runaway demand. In recent years, the world?s developing countries have been growing about 7% a year, an unusually rapid rate by historical standards.?

?

?The high growth rate means hundreds of millions of people are, for the first time, getting access to the basics of life, including a better diet.? That jump in demand is helping to drive up the prices of agricultural commodities.? 

?

?Rising food prices in the United States are already helping to fuel inflation reminiscent of the 1970s.?

?

The international honey market has entered a stage which many may describe as ?crazy.?? Prices are soaring weekly as a result of an international shortage of honey and the absence of Chinese honey from both the U.S. market and possibly other major consuming countries.

?

In the March issue of the American Beekeepers Journal, I stated that macro-economic factors were affecting prices for the majority of commodities, including honey.? Those factors are the plunge in the value of the U.S. dollar, and soaring prices for petroleum.? Since that time:? 1) the U.S. dollar has suffered a further collapse in value relative to the euro which has now appreciated since its inception by over 200%; ??2) an increase in the price of petroleum to a historic record, approaching $110/barrel and 3) the decision by the Federal Reserve, hoping to avoid a recession, to sharply and continuously reduce interest rates which, in turn, further weakens the U.S. dollar.? The U.S. economy is haunted by national deficits and the specter of simultaneous recessionary and inflationary pressures.? 

?

In addition, macro-global weather patterns have led to unpredictable and shifting patterns of agricultural production.? Within this context, honey prices have escalated well beyond the industry?s expectations.

?

The U.S.

?

The 2007 U.S. honey crop was only 148 million pounds; far below normal for the fifth consecutive year.? That was largely due to drought in the southwest where California suffered both its worst drought in a century and enormous wild fires that extensively destroyed tens of thousands of acres of wild sage plants and buckwheat.? The colony collapse disorder compounded problems for American beekeepers in 2007.

?

While it is too early to tell, weather conditions in respect to rain and snow cover are harbingers of much better prospects for a return to a good 2008 American honey crop.? A good crop this summer is essential to stabilize honey prices.

?

Very importantly, the carryover of U.S.A. honey has been depleted.? America?s largest honey producers, some of whom had held prior crops, are fully committed at prices which steadily rose month by month as the real situation in respect to both macro-economic conditions and specific supply/demand relations became clear to both American packers and producers.

?

While weather conditions in California are better than a year ago, problems with mites and Colony Collapse Disorder have resulted in many beekeepers putting in the almond groves only 30% to 50% of the bee hives compared to a year ago.

?

Canada



?

In late January, Dr. Ron Fessenden and I spoke at the Annual Meeting of the Honey Council of Canada which was held in Alberta.? Earlier, I spoke to the Ontario Beekeepers Association about the International Honey Market and the work of the International Honey and Health Committee.? 

?

After the bumper 2006 Canadian honey crop, the 2007 crop was 70% of a normal crop.? Prices have been steadily rising in Canada.? Canadian beekeepers, it is worth noting, are obtaining significantly more income from pollination fees for canola, cranberry and blueberry crops; all of these crops are increasing as a response to world demand for grains, oil seeds and antioxidant rich foods.? Currently, the demand in the U.S.A. for Canadian honey has greatly increased due to the absence of Argentine honey.? 

?

Current prices for Canadian honey are in the range of $1.25-$1.30/lb. FOB beekeeper.? While there have been reports of? Chinese honey rejected in Canada, those reports, we believe, are exaggerated.

?

One important development in the North American honey market is the recent purchase of Billy Bee Honey Products, Canada?s largest honey packer, by McCormick Company.? This purchase promises to have a large and long term impact upon the North American honey market.? Many take this purchase as a good omen for the entire industry since it manifests the fact that a company of the size, financial strength, marketing expertise, sophisticated scientific staff and strong presence in both the retail and industrial trades is interested to participate in the honey industry.? We believe interest in honey is growing in part because of the positive implications for the honey trade of modern scientific research and discoveries that Honey and Health Committee is encouraging and promulgating.

?

Argentina and South America

?

The 2007/2008 Argentine honey crop is now estimated at 60,000 metric tons plus or minus 10%.? Argentina had a very dry spring followed by a severely cold winter.? Beekeepers were busy restoring their bees as Argentina?s spring set in and were not concentrating on honey production.? The first extraction was late and a disaster, which was not ameliorated by a carryover, since the 2006/2007 crop was only about 70,000 metric tons, representing a reduction from the 2005/2006 bumper crop of about 110,000 metric tons.? The very poor first extraction not only reduced total production, but caused a sharp decline in white honey, including clover and alfalfa honeys.

?

As a result of favorable rains, the second Argentine extraction was greatly improved over the first extraction but the honey produced was predominately extra light amber tinged with yellow undertones since much of this honey was from sunflowers.

?

The short 2007 honey crops in Eastern Europe left European packers in urgent need to replenish their stocks as they anxiously waited for Argentina?s delayed crop.? The strength of the Euro which was reaching and then exceeding US$1.50 to1 Euro put European packers in a sharply advantageous position relative to U.S. importers and packers, who had to buy and sell in a weak U.S. Dollar.? If Argentina sold honey FOB ? Buenos Aires at USD3,050/MT, that meant a purchase price for European buyers of 2,000 Euro/MT.

?

As a result, Argentina?s honey went to Europe with only 1% from old contracts being shipped to the U.S.A.? The duty paid, ex-dock prices of quality honey delivered to European ports from Argentine honey, whether industrial grade or bottling grade, reached about $1.75/lb.? Even though European packers are naturally unhappy with such levels, they are purchasing quality Argentine honey to meet their urgent needs.

?

Argentine beekeepers with a short crop in hand that is currently fetching very high prices are offering honey in very small increments hoping for these further price increases.? Some Argentine exporters who earlier sold speculatively are in serious financial difficulty as they are paying beekeepers much higher prices than the selling prices of old contracts they have been struggling to fulfill or compelled to cancel.? Margins are either tight or negative for Argentine honey exporters.

?

A recent report that Japan has banned Chinese honey, including the popular Chinese white acacia honey, has intensified the international scramble to find white honey, especially from South America.

?

Uruguay has also suffered a reduction to 50% of a normal crop.? Chilean and Uruguayan honeys are obtaining C&F prices in the range of USD1.35/lb.-USD1.50/lb.

?

Brazil is becoming a more important player in the world honey market.? Currently Brazil produces about 40,000MT, half of which is consumed locally and the other half exported.? Because of currency considerations, Europe is viewed as the natural market for conventional Brazilian honey.? America and Europe will compete on par for Brazilian organic honey.? Normally Brazil?s honey crop is more or less 50% light amber, 30% extra light amber and only 20% white honey.? In this respect, as well as flavor profiles, Brazilian honey is the polar opposite of Argentine honey

?

Brazil has received official word that the European commission will re-open its market to imports of Brazilian conventional and organic honey.? The strong Euro plus the fact that in some European nations 20% of the food is organic has made Europe the preferred destination for Brazilian honey.? Conventional Brazilian Light Amber honey is being sold forward to Europe in very large quantities at around USD1.45/lb., organic Brazilian Light Amber has fetched around $1.50/lb. and organic White Brazilian honey is over USD1.60/lb.? Brazil anticipated and is obtaining price increases of 30%-40% with the re-opening of the European market.? The conditions are expected to persist and intensify at least until the summer of 2008 when European honey crops will commence.? It is an unprecedented situation.? Brazilian offers are becoming more difficult to obtain.

?

China



?

South, eastern and central China have suffered the heaviest snow and coldest weather of the past 6 decades.? Transportation, electricity and heat were absent in many places for over 15 consecutive days.? This severe cold spell, as noted, hit Afghanistan and the central highlands of Vietnam.? Although there was concern about the impact on Chinese bees, most Chinese beekeepers have a very small number of hives which they brought into enclosures, homes, farms, etc. There are no reports of unusual losses of bees in China as China?s spring crop begins in the southwest.

?

But more significantly, inflation has grown sharply in China during recent months, including rising prices for food.? Our government still suffers a huge trade deficit with China and continues to put great pressure on China to strengthen the value of the Chinese currency.? China?s currency has already appreciated 10% relative to the US Dollar and further appreciations are forecast.? The cost of production of Chinese honey in U.S. dollar terms has undoubtedly sharply increased given the serious inflation.

?

Most importantly, the closing of the bonding loophole through an Act of Congress, coupled with the increased antidumping rates on Chinese honey exporters, has virtually eliminated Chinese honey from legally entering the U.S.A. market.? 

?

Issues of quality control and safety of Chinese tires, pet food, medicines, toys, dental implants, seafood, etc., abound in the international press.? China?s failures in quality control reflect both corruption and the miniaturized scale of agricultural production in China that has given rise to a class of ?peddlers? and ?collectors? who collect the tiny lots that the small ?family farms? can produce.

?

The collectors or peddlers do not have the capacity for quality control and often have the incentive to adulterate products.? Many people do not recognize how small the farms in China became after introduction of ?family farms? averaging 1 acre per family.? China?s former Premier Zhu Rong Ju, during a visit to the U.S.A., commented on the stark contrast between China?s miniaturized family farms and the North American scale of agricultural production.

?

Recently, multi million dollar fines were levied in Australia against companies that brought in Chinese honey via Singapore for re-export to the U.S.A. as ?Australian honey.?? Countries used for transshipment are suspected to include Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, India and Australia.? The penalties in the U.S.A. for deliberate Customs fraud are not civil, but criminal.

?

The current upward price tendencies coupled with the absence of Chinese honey from the U.S. market reveal the depressing effect that Chinese honey has had on the U.S. honey market during recent years.

?

Vietnam



?

Our colleague, Barbara Sheehan, has just returned from Vietnam where she addressed 80 leading members of the Vietnamese honey industry including some scientists.? The conference was held at a university and lasted about 8 hours during which both trends in the international honey market and the exciting initiative on honey and health were discussed in detail.? The Vietnamese are interested to participate in the honey and health initiative which promises to contribute to a positive transformation of the industry, provided there will be adequate supply and high quality honey available to meet the anticipated growth in demand that will result from creative marketing of this marvelous natural product which is acquiring a health message based upon modern science.

?

Vietnamese honey exporters are reluctant to offer and are doing so month by month. ?Vietnam, like China and Afghanistan, was hit by severe cold in February which harmed the crop in the Central Highlands.? Vietnamese beekeepers are worried about weakened bees and a weakening U.S. Dollar.? Prices for Vietnamese light amber honey have been rising over the past 2 months and are currently in the high 90?s with potential for further escalation.



?

Conclusion

?

We all know how hard it is to increase prices for commodities.? But this month petroleum reached $109/barrel and gold $995.? Many packers also realize that when prices are firm:? 1) all segments of an industry benefit; 2) profits for packers increase and; 3) consumer perception of value increases.? The latter is an important and strategic fact that our industry needs to better understand.

?

The macro-economic factors described above are converging to create a soaring international honey market and within the U.S.A. the dual phenomena of stagnation and inflation. The facts that we are in a global economy and our domestic honey production is significantly below consumption are contributing to a sharp and sustained increase in the price of honey.? Within this context the high quality of American and Canadian honey and their attractive prices make North American honey the best values in the market.

?

The general thrust of the honey market for at least the next 3 or 4 months is concern about availability and adequacy of supply rather than price. But just as low prices discourage production, which leads to increases in prices, high prices stimulate production which tends to reduce prices.? Hopefully, a greater equilibrium between supply and demand will develop during the second half of 2008.

?

Jeanne Bowe

Accounting Manager

CPNA International, Ltd.

100 Jericho Quadrangle, Suite 228

Jericho, New York 11753

?

Tel:? (516) 935-3880

Fax:? (516) 935-3959

e-mail:? [email protected]


----------



## Ian

With so much happening in the food market lately, be better be darn sure we are on the right side of it!
Variable and dermatic margins seem to have become common practice in the market place right now, leaving only the high rollers to play this game,
Makes for optomistic producers


----------



## high rate of speed

*Fat Pockets Not.......*

Sure $1.25 for water white.Making money at $4.25 a gallon for fuel.NOT........


----------



## irwin harlton

*So what will honey be worth when oil is $175 A barrel*

.......I think 1.25 might get you 1/2 a lb or a quarter lb



http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aUmQ3MBOkx_0

Commodities may have "explosive rallies" in the next couple of years, with crude oil rising to $175 a barrel, according to Goldman Sachs Group Inc. 

Political decisions on money flows, labor, and technology are "substantially constraining supply growth" of commodities, Goldman analysts including Jeffrey Currie in London wrote in a report today. "This will likely support the ongoing structural bull market in commodities until these policy-driven investment constraints are removed and/or demand is adjusted." 

Commodities are in their seventh year of gains as underinvestment in refineries, mines and land sent prices for oil, gold, platinum, and wheat to records. More natural resources are controlled by political entities than at any time since the 17th century, according to the Goldman report. 

Oil rose to a record $111 a barrel yesterday as the tumbling value of the dollar attracted investors to the crude market. The U.S. currency yesterday fell below 100 yen for the first time since 1995 and dropped to an all-time low against the euro. A weak dollar draws investors to oil as commodities become cheaper for buyers using other currencies. 

Crude at $175 a barrel "represents the price level required to maintain trend economic growth against our anemic supply growth forecasts, assuming growth in the U.S. re-accelerates early next year," Goldman said. 

OPEC has cut its production forecast for countries that are not members of the organization, citing lower output from western Europe, North America, and Mexico. 

Non-OPEC production will run at a rate of 50.37 million barrels a day this year, the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries said today in a monthly report, cutting its previous projection by 160,000 barrels a day. OPEC crude production averaged 32.09 million barrels a day in February. 

Oil prices, which have risen 15 percent so far in 2008, remain above most analysts' forecasts for the whole year. The front-month West Texas Intermediate futures contract on the New York Mercantile Exchange has averaged $96.53 a barrel so far in 2008, about 17 percent higher than the median price for the whole year forecast by 30 analysts surveyed by Bloomberg of $82.25 a barrel. 

Saudi Arabian Oil Minister Ali al-Naimi told reporters this month in Vienna the level of about $60 to $70 a barrel may now act as a floor for oil prices because renewable energy sources have become viable at those levels. 

The International Energy Agency, an adviser to 27 industrialized nations, will hold a closed-door "brainstorming" session in Paris next week to discuss oil prices. Participants will include representatives from financial, trading, producing, refining and economic institutions.


----------



## sqkcrk

What will honey be worth when oil costs $175.00 per barrel? It won't be worth spit. No one will be able to afford it.


----------



## lake thompson honey

the more things change, the more they stay the same. things change. you have to go with the flow,keep digging, do the best you can. put more boxes on your truck every time you go out, pull a trailer, whatever. adapt. its going to be the same for everyone and life goes on. i dont spend alot of time worrying about it. just spend time planning how you will deal with it.

irwin, thanks for the excellent posts. have you heard any current offers for honey from packers?

i am holding for a couple months yet. its only going to go up at least until new crop in the usa comes in. i think the price could hold for several months through out harvest as it sounds like the packers inventories are depleted. strike while the iron is hot, because it wont last forever.


----------



## irwin harlton

*RE : " i am holding for a couple months yet."*

GOOD PLAN, SENT YOU PM, PLEASE CHK YOUR MAIL BOX
Prices are still rising, good white honey is a scarce commodity!

THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENTS, accurate and timely information is needed in any comomdity market if your selling or buying.I am reluctante to post prices publicly for several reasons, one being I have posted emails with wrong heresay information in the past month and have been forced to retract these, there goes my creditablity.Prices as you know are volatile, and changing weekly,good information on the hot line but usually 2 weeks apart.USDA figures are always a month behind as are American bee journal

I sincerly hope you get the best price for your honey , I don't think a1.50/lb wil be out of the guestion down the road a couple of months,beekeepers will need all they can get with the price of fuel and all this inflation.
Wishing you the best in ,2008,God bless all the beekeepers no doubt they are the finest people I ever met in this world........ packers well thats another story

irwin


----------



## lake thompson honey

mid us honey hotline is saying $1.45/pound is the standard right now.


----------



## sqkcrk

irwin harlton said:


> God bless all the beekeepers no doubt they are the finest people I ever met in this world........ packers well thats another story
> 
> irwin


You forgot the smily face. Or were you being serious?

Would you be any different then the packers you know if you were in their shoes and wanted to make a profit?


----------



## lake thompson honey

he wouldnt be packing corn syrup or that crap honey from overseas.


----------



## sqkcrk

lake thompson honey said:


> he wouldnt be packing corn syrup or that crap honey from overseas.


Why would you sell your honey to someone who you suspect of doing that? Besides, what makes you think so?


----------



## lake thompson honey

there are only five big packers in this country that control most of the honey. if you want to sell any kind of big amount of honey, you have to sell to them. some of them have been caught mixing in corn syrup and i have been in their warehouses and tasted some of the crap honey that they bring in only because it is cheap.


----------



## irwin harlton

*lake thompson honey*

well spoken,you tell it like it is
I think what it comes down to is the packer who has lowest price gets a bigger market share.
This would especially apply to the large industrail market, where there is 10cents worth of honey in a box of corn flakes.QUANTITY VERSES QUALITY and it that market quality is not needed
One of the fears expressed by a packer to me was she didn't want to get stuck again like in 2003 with alot of high priced inventory.
I forgot to tell her that this wasn't about to happen according to my reasoning, there being a world shortage of all grades of honey and especially a shortage of white honey


----------



## irwin harlton

*march 2008 honey market update from S Kamburg*

http://www.skamberg.com/


Honey Update:

March 2008

Raw honey prices are rising rather dramatically as a seemingly insatiable worldwide demand for honey and honey products have depleted whatever excess honey supply was available throughout the world. More and more countries throughout the world are utilizing their honey production for their own needs, and this coupled with smaller crops throughout the world seems to have helped diminished any surplus. The U.S. crop alone last year was down to 150 million lbs. This was the smallest U.S. crop in a 7 year sequence of declining crops going back to a 220 million lb. crop in 2000 and a high of 235 million lbs. in 1987. Bidding for new honey crops as they enter the world market has become frantic, and U.S. packers are finding it difficult to compete against the much stronger European euro and other world currencies. Although raw honey prices were expected to continue rising, no one expected the dramatic price increases that we are currently realizing.

White honey is leading the way with raw white honey prices already up over 30% higher than last year, and indications that price increases of 50 % over last year could be realized. Extra light amber honey and light amber honey are following suit.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Hi Irwin
I heard yesterday imported honey was coming in at $1.25!!! Have you heard anything? 
At his rate, I think the gal that didn't want to be stuck with high priced inventory is kicking herself she didn't pick up some cheaper when she could.
Low dollar and low world inventory are developing into a double whammy for the US packers.
Sheri


----------



## irwin harlton

*Have not heard of any imported honey at 1.25*

Could it possibly be a rumor coming from a packer?Nay packers never lie.
I think the packers have had it pretty good since 2003,lots of cheap foreign honey to buy and make a good dollar selling in the domestic market.
A certain canadian eastern packer, billy buzz, sold his buissness to a big US spice company for 75 million,he had 36 million in sales and a profit of 9 million before taxes and salaries etc.And he was also offering .75 for canadian honey in january 2007
I think the only reason he is still there buying honey is because he loves to nail beekeepers to the wall
Canadian prices were at 1.35 , picked up in your yard, a couple of weeks ago,Still a few boys here holding out for 1.40-1.50
If the average price was .90-.95 last fall, 2007 and S Kamburg and Ron Phipps are saying prices could rise another 50% then we are looking at 1.45 -1.50
Beekeepers will need every penny they can get, costs are going up,just look at fuel


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

$1.25 for imported is very high historically. The packers like to talk about $.60 dockside and less. $1.45 - $1.50 is being offered now, I hear, for domestic white. 
Getting closer to a reasonable price for the first time in years. Makes you wonder where it will be by June.
Sheri


----------



## Michael Palmer

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Makes you wonder where it will be by June.
> Sheri


Makes me wonder where it will be when our crop is ready. Down again?


----------



## lake thompson honey

i think prices are going to stay up for a while. the packers inventories are too low right now. it is going to take a while before supply catches up to demand. thats just my opinion. the packers have contracts for x number of pounds every month and they are bidding each other up for existing supplies.


----------



## Ian

From what I am hearing in South America, there is big trouble in their beekeeping industry. They are talking 2 million producing hives, last crop yeilding something like 60000 metric tonnes, Prices are good for them, but many beekeepers had to sign production lines of credit to cash flow thier operations, and had locked in their production at much lower prices than whats being offered now. 
Once an industry starts to get behind on credit, wall start falling down, that is if the governement doesnt provide relief. And by the sounds of it, their governement isnt even looking thier way.

Cropping sectar is in the same boat, many are cash flowing thier operations with expensive lines of credit. If they get another bad crop, look out, Our worlds food basket might just of torne a leak!


----------



## beemanlee

*Corn and wheat and rice already have!*



Ian said:


> From what I am hearing in South America, .
> 
> Cropping sectar is in the same boat, many are cash flowing thier operations with expensive lines of credit. If they get another bad crop, look out, Our worlds food basket might just of torne a leak!


Ian,
The world market is really down with product right now... The price is always going to be up when this happens!
Corn and soy is now used to make fuel instead of feeding the world... So that's a second reason for price increase... Things are always tought in a election year here in the States too...
Also look at how many beehives were lost to the mites this last winter, befor Almond pollenation and the USA had to import Canadian beehives into California to make up for the loss... 
Lee..


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

>>>>the USA had to import Canadian beehives into California to make up for the loss... <<<<
This is news to me. I thought the border was closed to bees between Canada and the US.
Sheri


----------



## sqkcrk

JohnK and Sheri said:


> >>>>the USA had to import Canadian beehives into California to make up for the loss... <<<<
> This is news to me. I thought the border was closed to bees between Canada and the US.
> Sheri


You might be right. But I do remember hearing something about letting them into the U.S. but not letting them back into Canada.


----------



## high rate of speed

I dont think the canadians will ever bring bees to California for almond pollination.For the simple reason,they dont want us taking bees to canada.


----------



## soupcan

*Honey Prices*

I was offered $1.45 today plus $12.50 for the drum.
This is real nice white very good tasting stuff.
Turned it down due to all the calls I have had in the past 2 weeks from people who I have no clue who they are.
Neighbor call Sunday nite & was going to start extracting new crop Texas white.
Higher moisture honey.
Not sure on how many loads.
$1.60 plus drum exchange.
I worry that this stuff will get to high in price & then?????
Spoke with a number of small packers in the last few days & seems all is good with there price increases.
All still have a increase in sales every month.
I guess if you pack a quality product many people seem to over look the price on the shelf.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

>>>>_Turned it down due to all the calls I have had in the past 2 weeks from people who I have no clue who they are_.<<<<

Yes, here too. Usually we have to call the packers when we are ready to sell but now we have packers we never heard of before calling. Strange, but in a good way.
One thing I do *not* worry about is that the price will get too high. What is too high? I am sorry but when the price is too low, below cost of production even, I don't see anyone worrying about the honey producers. The packers are the ones saying "Oh, people will stop buying honey if the price gets too high."
Well, I would rather sell less honey at a higher price than a ton at below cost of production. 
Sheri


----------



## soupcan

*Honey prices*

You have a very good point. 
I just hate to see the little guy get shut out.
Did you get rid of all your nukes?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

>>>Did you get rid of all your nukes?<<<
Yes, and could have sold more. There was/is a huge demand for bees this year. We had to turn people down who wanted bees, but waited to long to order. We even shook last minute packages for some folks.
I think part of the problem was that it was so cold for so long, and there was so much snow up here that people could not get to the bees to see if they were still kickin until it was really late for ordering nucs or packages. Plus there were a couple semis of packages lost on the way here so that upped the demand too.
Sheri


----------



## soupcan

*Packages*

I heard that the semi loads were replaced last week with 2 pounders.
One load at least.
Don't you still have snow on the ground up north???????
We have queens being shipped this week so I guess I will start splitting bees in a few hours after it warms up.
Lawns were white at 6:45 AM this morning.
Such B-S.
Just can't warm up.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

I heard the load of 3#ers from California was replaced with 2#ers. I wondered if that wasn't the case with the ones HL lost as well. I returned a call from someone in Milwaukee who wanted 5 packages and was going to tell her sorry I could not get them for her and was really glad that she had found them elsewhere. 
No snow here, lots of rain. Way way too wet for moving bees into outyards. Yeah, this weather sucks. No dandelions yet.
Sheri
ps> we aren't off topic are we? Won't all this gossip have an impact on the price of honey, lol?


----------



## irwin harlton

*Honey HOT Line-1 763 658 4193 April 28*

REPORTED East coast USA, 
Argentine honey 1.60 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqkcrk

high rate of speed said:


> I dont think the canadians will ever bring bees to California for almond pollination.For the simple reason,they dont want us taking bees to canada.


The Blueberry growers would love us to take our bees to Canada.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

$1.60 !! WhoHooo.

The increasing price of honey will have a positive upward price effect on pollination fees as beekeepers balance the cost, in honey, of taking their bees into the less desirable (in a bee's view) pasture. If you could make $48 worth of honey (30# @ $1.60) just by staying put or make $45 by hauling your bees (especially with the cost of fuel!) into cranberries, for instance, or into cucumbers but lose that super of honey, which one would you choose?
Sheri


----------



## Ian

>>The world market is really down with product right now... The price is always going to be up when this happens!


Look into the next crop year, that is where the speculatour are looking to price the futures markets. All I am saying is the next crop year in South America could possibly be another bust. But who knows. 
You see, if the outlook in South America show a bit of optimism, even a little bit, the markets react bearish. Right now they are still bullish if you look at the charts reflecting 12 months of trade.

>Corn and soy is now used to make fuel instead of feeding the world

If you look at the fundementals, you will see the real reason for the price increase is increased consumption, then, reduced world production, then bio fuel consumption. Bio fuel consumption has been in the world trade market for years now, they have firmed the prices, but they are not the reason why the market trippled in the last 6 months. I blame speculators, and WORLD cropping disasters.

Remember, China, the largest food producer in the planet, had a snow fall that stripped the country side of 15% of its production, and damaged/degraded another 15%. South America couldnt produce enough to fill the void, and the US had trouble satisfying its own needs.


In regards to honey, I always figure, if the cropping sector has trouble growing a crop, the beekeepers will have trouble gathering honey off it. As far as my experience with growing crops and trying to gather honey off it, the trend proves ture. And the trend proved true last crop in South America.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

So, what is everyone hearing out there? 
We were offered $1.50 which seemed like an impossible goal 6 months ago. We have been too busy to keep up with prices.
Sheri


----------



## irwin harlton

*I am hearing that prices*

are still rising, please call the honey hot line for latest prices- 1 763 658 4193

I don't think 1.75 or 2.00 lb is out of the question, there is not much honey left in Canada or the USA
What other agriculture buissness have suffered the losses that beekeeping has, the risk in this buissness is very high, CCD, mites, nosema ,the list goes on.

Beekeepers have been competing with low priced off shore honey for over a quarter of a century, colony numbers are way down in Canada AND usa

Beekeepers are entiled to make a decent profit, something that was not happening, and make a return on there investement and risk
Recent auction in Canada, 2 story hives , average strenght sold for $300, singles went for $175 now thats an investement and a risky one to boot


----------



## RSUCHAN

*Called the neighbor dow the road a bit last nite.*

I knew he had over 700 drum from last years crop.
He took a $1.55 for it drum exchange freight paid.


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey importer in deep trouble*

Subject: German food company executives arrested in plot to import honey illegally from China - International Herald Tribune



http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/05/28/business/NA-FIN-US-Honey-Arrests.php


----------



## irwin harlton

*MAY 15, 2008 WEStern STATES HONEY PACKERS AND DEALERS ASSOCIATION*

Honey Update:

May 2008

HONEY MARKET REPORT

MAY 15, 2008

WESTERN STATES HONEY PACKERS AND DEALERS ASSOCIATION

Ronald P. Phipps of CPNA International, LTD.

From the perspective of European and Argentine honey friends who recently visited us, 2008 will remain a year of an international shortage of honey. The strong Euro and high petroleum prices will also play their role in keeping prices for honey firm. I quote from an article published on May 11, 2008 by Robert Wright, Shipping Rates Near Record Levels, "Consumers of basic commodities face some of the highest ever costs to ship goods after a combination of port delays, strong demand and ship shortages last week sent bulk shipping rates back close to record levels."

January 2008 imports of honey from Argentina to the U.S. were reduced to equal only 6% of the volume of the previous year, and imports from China were reduced to 5% of what they had been in January 2007. The few containers of Chinese honey which did come in had CIF import values in the range of $0.9-0.12/lb. Total import volume in January 2008 was down by 56% year compared to January 2007. The average price of all honey imports in January 2008 was up by 17.8% over January 2007.

The farmers' strike in Argentina has resumed in 4 provinces, including Buenos Aires. Transportation within Argentina and export of commodities remains under threat. Last Friday there were about 230 road blockades in Argentina, according to the New York Times, and thousands of farmers had taken to the picket lines. Thus far, Argentina has exported or sold over half of their short crop of 55,000MT-60,000MT. Prices still remain above U.S domestic honey prices, but the gap is narrowing. Argentine honey exporters have to be careful that they do not sell honey to the U.S. at lower prices than they sell to Europe. To do so would violate antidumping law and would trigger retroactive antidumping duties. The prices to Europe are a floor below which the honey cannot be sold to the U.S.

Due to the fact that Argentina discouraged export of beef to increase domestic consumption while soybean prices soared, much of the land previously devoted to pastures and clover and alfalfa production has been converted to soybeans and other grains that do not produce honey. It is expected that this is a long term change which will result in smaller quantities and darker colors of honey from Argentina not only this year, but for the foreseeable future. But that is not certain as Argentina has considerable social and economic volatility.

Recent reports indicate that Vietnam has sold almost all of their 2008 rubber honey crop. There may be trickles of lychee honey and later some longan honey. Offers are very hard to obtain from the only major international legitimate supplier of honey that has sold honey in the range of $0.95-$1.06/lb., Ex-Dock.

Vietnam is also working to open the European market this spring/early summer for Vietnamese honey. Thus, both Brazil and Vietnam, both of which have been important sources of honey to the U.S.A. market, are looking to export to the European Union where prices are higher due to a currency not saddled with or weakened by a triad of deficits, including national debt, trade deficit and consumer debt.

Brazil remains the major supplier of organic honey for the international market. Brazil also intends to expand honey production, as it has expanded beef production. But Brazil is lured to the large European market whose currency is strong and where the demand for organic foods is even stronger than in the U.S.A. Currently the northern Brazilian honey crop is being produced. This week's report indicates heavy rains have reduced the output from the north. Normally 80% of Brazil's crop is light amber honey. But recently there has been more extra light amber honey and white honey and less light amber honey from the harvest concurrent with our meeting. Prices remain very steep for conventional honey, about 25% higher than for Vietnamese honey of comparable color. Exports to Europe have not resumed yet. When they do, the impact on availability and prices for both organic and conventional grades of honey may be substantial.

Uruguay and Chile have had reduced crops and their preferred market remains Europe.

China is increasingly precluded from the U.S. market. The Department of Commerce and U.S. Customs records show Chinese honey being entered at absurdly low valuations such as $0.07/lb., $0.09/lb., etc. The intent is obvious; namely, to reduce antidumping duties now paid in cash by changes in U.S. law. That same honey is being exported at high valuations for Chinese Customs in order to maximize export rebates. In essence, based on the statistics, one could be led to conclude that Chinese honey exporters are submitting fraudulent documents to both the Chinese and U.S. Governments. Such documents might include fraudulent Country of Origin, fraudulent Bills of Lading and fraudulent Inspection Certificates. A casual reading of newspapers reveals reports of fraud on a wide range of Chinese products subject to antidumping duties.

Ironically, China is suffering a serious inflation of food prices. Under pressure, China is appreciating the value of its currency the Renminbi - Yuan, making export prices higher. Chinese factories are increasingly turning to the domestic market which has a population whose size has grown over the past 15 years to be between 1.5-2 billion people. Thus, China, unlike many nations, can readily absorb declines in export of many products, including honey. China's 2008 honey crop is reported to have declined.

Some interesting quotes from the Chinese press include:

"The central parity rate of the Yuan yesterday [April 21, 2008] breached the psychological mark of 7 against the US Dollar, exacerbating the woes of exporters and manufacturers. The central bank set the rate at 6.992 Yuan to the greenback, the first time the currency has broken through 7 since the Yuan's peg to the U.S. currency was scrapped in July, 2005."

"The Yuan's relentless rise has been pinching many exporters who have had to raise prices, shorten contract periods or shift to domestic sales."

"Meanwhile, fast appreciation of the Chinese Yuan may also be the beginning of the country's efforts to narrow its trade imbalance. A ballooning trade surplus in recent years has added to tensions between China and some of its largest trading partners..Now the continuous strengthening of the Yuan has begun to squeeze Chinese exporters hard enough to bring down growth of the trade surplus. China's net export plunged from $19.5 billion in January to only $8.6 billion in February."

"A too precipitous rise of the Yuan could pose a grave challenge to the export sector that is under increasing pressure from surging costs for labor, energy and materials."

The New York Times, April 30, 2008 article - "Some Chinese Exporters Prefer Euros to Dollars," by Keith Bradsher

'Facing the double-barreled threat of a falling dollar and weakening American demand, some Chinese exporters are starting to ask European customers to pay in euros.

Others are trying to increase domestic sales. This, in a nation whose economic juggernaut was built on exports.

Quite a few Chinese exporters are concluding that the best way to minimize currency risk may be to turn inward and sell more at home."

There remains concern about Chinese honey showing up via the grey market as "funny honey" from nations that: 1) historically are minor producers of honey, 2) have not been exporters of honey and 3) have well established relationships with overseas Chinese business people. Clearly American beekeepers all over the nation are talking about this and are concerned to prevent circumvention and allow business in honey to be conducted on a level playing field.

Market Direction

It is unlikely the market will decline. The real issues of concern: 1) will prices stabilize or surge even higher, 2) will there be adequacy of supply and 3) will there be adequate light amber honey for the international market and adequate white honey for the retail market?

What will happen to the Northern Hemisphere honey production this summer will obviously influence the prospect for stabilization of prices. Weather conditions in California are much better than in 2007. But there are new wildfires in Florida and drought conditions in some parts of the clover belts in the Dakotas. There were significant losses of bees after almond pollination. Some large beekeepers suffered losses of 40% of their hives. But great and successful efforts have been made to restore American bee colonies which, as a whole, are vigorous.

We should bear in mind the old agricultural adage: "Low prices are the best cure for low prices and high prices are the best cure for high prices." The fact that poor 2007 crops in Argentina and the U.S.A., coupled with the decline of legally viable access of Chinese honey to the U.S.A. market, has caused the market prices to steadily rise, finally gives producers adequate incentives to produce honey. Some beekeepers have indeed expressed their hope that prices will stabilize at levels that provide fair remuneration for all levels and segments of the industry.

Honey and Health

Our position is that we need to use good science as a marketing tool to increase consumption and consumers' perception of value. We also have to overcome the tendency to use poor science as a weapon to beat up producers. We need tolerance levels rather than myths. Both of these premises and goals are attracting support from the mature and thoughtful leaders of the international honey industry. There is no honey to market and sell if there are no bees. And bees, like other forms of life, whether botanical or zoological, are vulnerable to disease. Bees need protection through miticides and antibiotics. And the industry needs, as other larger, mature and scientifically sophisticated industries have already done, to establish reasonable and safe tolerance levels and testing levels since honey does not dwell in a land of mythical ultra purity. Absolute views are inconsistent with science.

If, on the other hand, we continue to document the importance of honey to major and chronic health concerns, the rise in honey's prices will be perceived as modest relative to honey's healthful benefits. This is a growing imperative within the international honey market.


----------



## irwin harlton

*anyone here 1.70 being offered for 2008 crop*

Bee L post saying

Hello All,
A packer friend sent an email saying U.S. large packers are contracting 2008 
honey crops in the 1.70 + range.

bob


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

irwin harlton said:


> Bee L post saying
> 
> Hello All,
> A packer friend sent an email saying U.S. large packers are contracting 2008
> honey crops in the 1.70 + range.
> 
> bob


I would sure like to know who where when etc. I have called around and the most I am hearing is $1.50-.55ish. '07 crop.
Sheri


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey prices are up on vancouver island, BC, canada*

http://www.bclocalnews.com/vancouver_island_south/saanichnews/news/19324814.html


----------



## BEES4U

*increase in the price of HFCS and Sugar next year*

I got a price quote of 0.22/pound for liquid sucrose delivered by Dakota Gunness out of Los Angeles. The delivery fee is not added on like Sweetner products.
It is sourced from sugar beets.
25,000 pound min./order. 11.0 pounds per gallon.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## Ian

The word from a fellow comming back from Argentina is wall to wall soybean, and grains replacing alfalfa and clover pastures. Probably not alot of white honey comming out of that part of the world this next cropping season,


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*honey prices*

I just made a verbal for tallow (LA) at !.20 quick pay


----------



## RSUCHAN

*Honey Prices*

Sold our last half a load last week for $1.60.
Cust kept the drums but paid us for them.
It will probably take 60 days to get all the money, but we are not worried about that.
My son told me of a phone call he got from a neighbor & he had just sold 7+ loads for $1.50.
Drums exchanged & FOB his dock.
Some of this honey was up to 3 years old & I guess every color under the sun.
Still have small packers that I have never heard of calling & looking for white honey.


----------



## irwin harlton

*from S Kamburg Co http://skamberg.com/honey.htm*

Honey Update:

July 2008

As you may know, Sioux Honey Association, as the world's largest honey
marketing organization, is engrained in the fabric of the world honey
market.

Their Co-op members typically produce between 37 million to 42 millions lbs.
of raw honey each year. This volume amounts to approximately 60% of Sioux's
total raw honey needs. They purchase the remainder of their needs on the
world market with approximately 70% of their purchased honey being imported
honey.

Sioux purchases imported honey out of necessity for supply and economic
reasons. The U.S. consumes about twice the honey that is produced in this
country, so importing raw honey is essential.

We are currently experiencing very tight supplies and escalating prices over
the last 5 to 6 months, forwarded contracting becomes impossible, unless
willing to pay above market prices. Even then, if the market continues to
rise, the honey contracted for you on the open market may be sold out from
under you, and companies like Sioux are left scrambling to purchase raw
honey at an even higher price.

We have seen light amber honey prices rise over 25% and white honey prices
rise over 50% over the last 5 to 6 months and those prices are still
escalating. We are doing whatever we can to protect our customers during
this time of volatility in the market, both with supply and with price, but
obviously, we cannot no one can sell at a loss.

June 2008

Raw honey prices continue to escalate with Light Amber honey prices starting
to escalate more rapidly. This was expected with the large price disparity
between Light Amber honey and White honey, and as Light Amber honey fills
the void for the short supply of White honey. There are reports of several
hundred containers of imported honey being held up by customs for possible
adulteration, and this has added to the supply issue.

The California honey crop, although better than last year, is still
projected to be below average. In the prime honey producing areas of the
Upper Midwest, conditions look favorable as rains have helped to relieve
some drought areas in that region. Things can change very quickly, but right
now weather conditions look favorable for a good crop. The issues that
could negate good crop conditions are:

Reduced forage areas as much more of this area is turned over to cropland or
is lost to urbanization.

Colony Collapse Disorder is becoming a bigger problem than originally
expected with more and more reports of heavy bee losses. Many beekeepers
will again opt to forsake a honey crop to rebuild their colonies for the
very lucrative pollination season.

Although expectations are for a better crop than last years' dismal 148
million lb. crop, we don't expect anything close to an average crop in the
U.S. The 200 million lb. average crops of a few years ago are probably
history as that number continues to drop, and 170 to 180 million lb. crops
may become the normal.

The Canadian honey crop is also expected to be below average, and prices
should mirror U.S. honey prices. Most of the 2008 South American honey crop
has been bought up by Europe as the U.S. found it difficult to compete for
that honey with our weaker dollar.

In summary, the raw honey price should remain strong through the end of this
year into 2009. Needed to stabilize prices will be more honey entering the
world market from Asian countries, but with many of these countries
utilizing their honey for their own needs, and with reluctance on the world
market to buy some of this honey for quality reasons, this will probably not
ease the supply issue. Not until raw honey prices reach a level that
reduces the demand for honey, will we see softening prices.


----------



## Ian

Anyone with good hives this season in my area will make good on the up comming flows. Crops look great, and the length of flow looks very optomistic.


----------



## Jon Powell

*sugar prices*

My sister -in-law orders goods for about 10 grocery stores in New York city. Based on her info we bought lots of sugar for the bees, cooking oil, and rice.


----------



## irwin harlton

*Honey Price Updates*

Call the Honey Hot line 763 658 4193


----------



## irwin harlton

*S Kamberg honey market update aug 2008*

Honey Update:

August 2008

The USA honey crop is just coming in. Although it doesn't appear to be
anything close to a bumper crop, it looks to be better than last year's
crop. Reduced bee populations due to Colony Collapse Disorder should have
minimal impact on the size of the honey crop as some beekeepers have been
able to increase their colonies. Reduced forage area probably will play a
bigger role in lost honey production as more acres are turned over to
cropland or are lost to urbanization. Many prime honey producing areas are
seeing excellent crop conditions with heavy honey flow, while other prime
areas are still struggling with weather extremes, either continued drought
conditions, or the other extreme where the weather has been too cool and too
wet for good honey production. We expect to have better indications of the
size of the crop by the end of August or early September. Prices for new
crop honey are 50% to 70% higher than last year at this time, depending on
the type of honey. White honey prices are still about 25 % higher than
light amber honey prices. Prices should remain strong as demand for this
honey will be heavy.

The health and wellness attributes of pure, natural honey have helped to
increase its' use directly out of the bottle, as a food sweetener, and as a
nutritious, long lasting energy source. This increased demand, along with a
worldwide shortage of raw honey, is the main driver for steadily escalating
raw honey prices. Increased energy and production costs have also
contributed to the rising raw honey prices. The weak U.S dollar will also
force us to pay a higher price to compete for honey in the world market.

As prices for raw honey have increased, we have seen an increase in
adulterated and contaminated honey entering the market. This adulteration
can occur at the raw honey source, or after the raw honey has been purchased
by a honey packer. Much of this adulteration is difficult to detect, and
requires diligent testing. Evidence has shown that adulterated honey can
lead to product failures when used as an ingredient because of the different
chemical makeup. Undetected contaminated honey can be an even bigger
problem when recalls and health issues are involved.

The leading importers of White honey into the U.S so far this year have been
Canada and India. New crop honey from these countries should be coming into
the market soon. The Canada honey crop will be short due to poor crop
conditions and heavy bee losses last winter. White honey should be
available, but with heavy demand, it will be higher priced.

The leading importers of Extra Light Amber honey into the U.S. so far this
year have been Russian Federation, China, and Brazil. ELA honey is
virtually off the market at this time waiting for new crop honey to come in.
ELA prices are getting closer to White honey prices.

The leading importers of Light Amber honey into the U.S. so far this year
have been Brazil, Vietnam, and India. Light Amber honey is also scarce at
this time.

July 2008

As you may know, Sioux Honey Association, as the world's largest honey
marketing organization, is engrained in the fabric of the world honey
market.

Their Co-op members typically produce between 37 million to 42 millions lbs.
of raw honey each year. This volume amounts to approximately 60% of Sioux's
total raw honey needs. They purchase the remainder of their needs on the
world market with approximately 70% of their purchased honey being imported
honey.

Sioux purchases imported honey out of necessity for supply and economic
reasons. The U.S. consumes about twice the honey that is produced in this
country, so importing raw honey is essential.

We are currently experiencing very tight supplies and escalating prices over
the last 5 to 6 months, forwarded contracting becomes impossible, unless
willing to pay above market prices. Even then, if the market continues to
rise, the honey contracted for you on the open market may be sold out from
under you, and companies like Sioux are left scrambling to purchase raw
honey at an even higher price.

We have seen light amber honey prices rise over 25% and white honey prices
rise over 50% over the last 5 to 6 months and those prices are still
escalating. We are doing whatever we can to protect our customers during
this time of volatility in the market, both with supply and with price, but
obviously, we cannot no one can sell at a loss.

June 2008

Raw honey prices continue to escalate with Light Amber honey prices starting
to escalate more rapidly. This was expected with the large price disparity
between Light Amber honey and White honey, and as Light Amber honey fills
the void for the short supply of White honey. There are reports of several
hundred containers of imported honey being held up by customs for possible
adulteration, and this has added to the supply issue.

The California honey crop, although better than last year, is still
projected to be below average. In the prime honey producing areas of the
Upper Midwest, conditions look favorable as rains have helped to relieve
some drought areas in that region. Things can change very quickly, but right
now weather conditions look favorable for a good crop. The issues that
could negate good crop conditions are:

Reduced forage areas as much more of this area is turned over to cropland or
is lost to urbanization.

Colony Collapse Disorder is becoming a bigger problem than originally
expected with more and more reports of heavy bee losses. Many beekeepers
will again opt to forsake a honey crop to rebuild their colonies for the
very lucrative pollination season.

Although expectations are for a better crop than last years' dismal 148
million lb. crop, we don't expect anything close to an average crop in the
U.S. The 200 million lb. average crops of a few years ago are probably
history as that number continues to drop, and 170 to 180 million lb. crops
may become the normal.

The Canadian honey crop is also expected to be below average, and prices
should mirror U.S. honey prices. Most of the 2008 South American honey crop
has been bought up by Europe as the U.S. found it difficult to compete for
that honey with our weaker dollar.

In summary, the raw honey price should remain strong through the end of this
year into 2009. Needed to stabilize prices will be more honey entering the
world market from Asian countries, but with many of these countries
utilizing their honey for their own needs, and with reluctance on the world
market to buy some of this honey for quality reasons, this will probably not
ease the supply issue. Not until raw honey prices reach a level that
reduces the demand for honey, will we see softening prices.

May 2008

HONEY MARKET REPORT

MAY 15, 2008

WESTERN STATES HONEY PACKERS AND DEALERS ASSOCIATION

Ronald P. Phipps of CPNA International, LTD.

From the perspective of European and Argentine honey friends who recently visited us, 2008 will remain a year of an international shortage of honey. The strong Euro and high petroleum prices will also play their role in keeping prices for honey firm. I quote from an article published on May 11, 2008 by Robert Wright, Shipping Rates Near Record Levels, "Consumers of basic commodities face some of the highest ever costs to ship goods after a combination of port delays, strong demand and ship shortages last week sent bulk shipping rates back close to record levels."

January 2008 imports of honey from Argentina to the U.S. were reduced to equal only 6% of the volume of the previous year, and imports from China were reduced to 5% of what they had been in January 2007. The few containers of Chinese honey which did come in had CIF import values in the range of $0.9-0.12/lb. Total import volume in January 2008 was down by 56% year compared to January 2007. The average price of all honey imports in January 2008 was up by 17.8% over January 2007.

The farmers' strike in Argentina has resumed in 4 provinces, including Buenos Aires. Transportation within Argentina and export of commodities remains under threat. Last Friday there were about 230 road blockades in Argentina, according to the New York Times, and thousands of farmers had taken to the picket lines. Thus far, Argentina has exported or sold over half of their short crop of 55,000MT-60,000MT. Prices still remain above U.S domestic honey prices, but the gap is narrowing. Argentine honey exporters have to be careful that they do not sell honey to the U.S. at lower prices than they sell to Europe. To do so would violate antidumping law and would trigger retroactive antidumping duties. The prices to Europe are a floor below which the honey cannot be sold to the U.S.

Due to the fact that Argentina discouraged export of beef to increase domestic consumption while soybean prices soared, much of the land previously devoted to pastures and clover and alfalfa production has been converted to soybeans and other grains that do not produce honey. It is expected that this is a long term change which will result in smaller quantities and darker colors of honey from Argentina not only this year, but for the foreseeable future. But that is not certain as Argentina has considerable social and economic volatility.

Recent reports indicate that Vietnam has sold almost all of their 2008 rubber honey crop. There may be trickles of lychee honey and later some longan honey. Offers are very hard to obtain from the only major international legitimate supplier of honey that has sold honey in the range of $0.95-$1.06/lb., Ex-Dock.

Vietnam is also working to open the European market this spring/early summer for Vietnamese honey. Thus, both Brazil and Vietnam, both of which have been important sources of honey to the U.S.A. market, are looking to export to the European Union where prices are higher due to a currency not saddled with or weakened by a triad of deficits, including national debt, trade deficit and consumer debt.

Brazil remains the major supplier of organic honey for the international market. Brazil also intends to expand honey production, as it has expanded beef production. But Brazil is lured to the large European market whose currency is strong and where the demand for organic foods is even stronger than in the U.S.A. Currently the northern Brazilian honey crop is being produced. This week's report indicates heavy rains have reduced the output from the north. Normally 80% of Brazil's crop is light amber honey. But recently there has been more extra light amber honey and white honey and less light amber honey from the harvest concurrent with our meeting. Prices remain very steep for conventional honey, about 25% higher than for Vietnamese honey of comparable color. Exports to Europe have not resumed yet. When they do, the impact on availability and prices for both organic and conventional grades of honey may be substantial.

Uruguay and Chile have had reduced crops and their preferred market remains Europe.

China is increasingly precluded from the U.S. market. The Department of Commerce and U.S. Customs records show Chinese honey being entered at absurdly low valuations such as $0.07/lb., $0.09/lb., etc. The intent is obvious; namely, to reduce antidumping duties now paid in cash by changes in U.S. law. That same honey is being exported at high valuations for Chinese Customs in order to maximize export rebates. In essence, based on the statistics, one could be led to conclude that Chinese honey exporters are submitting fraudulent documents to both the Chinese and U.S. Governments. Such documents might include fraudulent Country of Origin, fraudulent Bills of Lading and fraudulent Inspection Certificates. A casual reading of newspapers reveals reports of fraud on a wide range of Chinese products subject to antidumping duties.

Ironically, China is suffering a serious inflation of food prices. Under pressure, China is appreciating the value of its currency the Renminbi - Yuan, making export prices higher. Chinese factories are increasingly turning to the domestic market which has a population whose size has grown over the past 15 years to be between 1.5-2 billion people. Thus, China, unlike many nations, can readily absorb declines in export of many products, including honey. China's 2008 honey crop is reported to have declined.

Some interesting quotes from the Chinese press include:

"The central parity rate of the Yuan yesterday [April 21, 2008] breached the psychological mark of 7 against the US Dollar, exacerbating the woes of exporters and manufacturers. The central bank set the rate at 6.992 Yuan to the greenback, the first time the currency has broken through 7 since the Yuan's peg to the U.S. currency was scrapped in July, 2005."

"The Yuan's relentless rise has been pinching many exporters who have had to raise prices, shorten contract periods or shift to domestic sales."

"Meanwhile, fast appreciation of the Chinese Yuan may also be the beginning of the country's efforts to narrow its trade imbalance. A ballooning trade surplus in recent years has added to tensions between China and some of its largest trading partners..Now the continuous strengthening of the Yuan has begun to squeeze Chinese exporters hard enough to bring down growth of the trade surplus. China's net export plunged from $19.5 billion in January to only $8.6 billion in February."

"A too precipitous rise of the Yuan could pose a grave challenge to the export sector that is under increasing pressure from surging costs for labor, energy and materials."

The New York Times, April 30, 2008 article - "Some Chinese Exporters Prefer Euros to Dollars," by Keith Bradsher

'Facing the double-barreled threat of a falling dollar and weakening American demand, some Chinese exporters are starting to ask European customers to pay in euros.

Others are trying to increase domestic sales. This, in a nation whose economic juggernaut was built on exports.

Quite a few Chinese exporters are concluding that the best way to minimize currency risk may be to turn inward and sell more at home."

There remains concern about Chinese honey showing up via the grey market as "funny honey" from nations that: 1) historically are minor producers of honey, 2) have not been exporters of honey and 3) have well established relationships with overseas Chinese business people. Clearly American beekeepers all over the nation are talking about this and are concerned to prevent circumvention and allow business in honey to be conducted on a level playing field.

Market Direction

It is unlikely the market will decline. The real issues of concern: 1) will prices stabilize or surge even higher, 2) will there be adequacy of supply and 3) will there be adequate light amber honey for the international market and adequate white honey for the retail market?

What will happen to the Northern Hemisphere honey production this summer will obviously influence the prospect for stabilization of prices. Weather conditions in California are much better than in 2007. But there are new wildfires in Florida and drought conditions in some parts of the clover belts in the Dakotas. There were significant losses of bees after almond pollination. Some large beekeepers suffered losses of 40% of their hives. But great and successful efforts have been made to restore American bee colonies which, as a whole, are vigorous.

We should bear in mind the old agricultural adage: "Low prices are the best cure for low prices and high prices are the best cure for high prices." The fact that poor 2007 crops in Argentina and the U.S.A., coupled with the decline of legally viable access of Chinese honey to the U.S.A. market, has caused the market prices to steadily rise, finally gives producers adequate incentives to produce honey. Some beekeepers have indeed expressed their hope that prices will stabilize at levels that provide fair remuneration for all levels and segments of the industry.

Honey and Health

Our position is that we need to use good science as a marketing tool to increase consumption and consumers' perception of value. We also have to overcome the tendency to use poor science as a weapon to beat up producers. We need tolerance levels rather than myths. Both of these premises and goals are attracting support from the mature and thoughtful leaders of the international honey industry. There is no honey to market and sell if there are no bees. And bees, like other forms of life, whether botanical or zoological, are vulnerable to disease. Bees need protection through miticides and antibiotics. And the industry needs, as other larger, mature and scientifically sophisticated industries have already done, to establish reasonable and safe tolerance levels and testing levels since honey does not dwell in a land of mythical ultra purity. Absolute views are inconsistent with science.

If, on the other hand, we continue to document the importance of honey to major and chronic health concerns, the rise in honey's prices will be perceived as modest relative to honey's healthful benefits. This is a growing imperative within the international honey market.

March 2008

Raw honey prices are rising rather dramatically as a seemingly insatiable worldwide demand for honey and honey products have depleted whatever excess honey supply was available throughout the world. More and more countries throughout the world are utilizing their honey production for their own needs, and this coupled with smaller crops throughout the world seems to have helped diminished any surplus. The U.S. crop alone last year was down to 150 million lbs. This was the smallest U.S. crop in a 7 year sequence of declining crops going back to a 220 million lb. crop in 2000 and a high of 235 million lbs. in 1987. Bidding for new honey crops as they enter the world market has become frantic, and U.S. packers are finding it difficult to compete against the much stronger European euro and other world currencies. Although raw honey prices were expected to continue rising, no one expected the dramatic price increases that we are currently realizing.

White honey is leading the way with raw white honey prices already up over 30% higher than last year, and indications that price increases of 50 % over last year could be realized. Extra light amber honey and light amber honey are following suit.

February 2008

Raw honey prices on the world market continue to rise, and these price increases are beginning to escalate.

Beekeepers are reporting more & more bee losses, as Colony Collapse Disorder appears to be rearing its' ugly head again. Although it appears that the losses are not as devastating as last year, there is growing concern that the affects of CCD will be much greater than originally expected.

Projections for the 2008 South American honey crop are still unfavorable, due mostly to the extremely cold weather, a late spring, and heavy bee losses.

The European ban on Brazilian honey will soon be lifted. With the great demand for honey on the world market by Europe, packers are contracting for Brazilian honey in anticipation of the ban being lifted and much of the South American honey, including Brazilian honey, is destined for Europe, and won't make it into the U.S. because of the extremely high prices. Europe is sourcing raw honey throughout the world, and with the strength of their dollar versus the weaker U.S. dollar, Europe is aggressively buying honey even at the higher prices.

Some countries such as Turkey have turned from a honey exporting country into a honey importing country because of poor crops and higher demand. Even China is utilizing more of its' honey crop for its' own needs and reducing exports. Chinese honey exports are also limited due to ongoing quality concerns, and hesitation from quality conscious countries and packers to buy Chinese honey.

January 2008

The India honey crop is still selling for higher than anticipated prices as Europe continues to aggressively compete for that honey

Projections for the 2008 South American honey crop are still unfavorable, due mostly to the extremely cold weather, a late spring, and heavy bee losses.

The European Union banned Brazilian honey over 2 years ago, not because of quality issues, but because of a failure between the EU and Brazil to agree on testing procedures and standards. It appears that the EU and Brazil are close to an agreement on these issues at this time, and a meeting between the EU and Brazil scheduled for February 28, 2008 could result in the ban being lifted. With the great demand for honey on the world market by the EU, packers are contracting for Brazilian honey in anticipation of the ban being lifted. This has again raised prices for Brazilian honey, and basically all raw honey on the world market. This comes on the heels of steadily increasing raw honey prices over the last year. World raw honey supplies continue to struggle to keep up with world demand, thus it appears that we will see increasing raw honey prices over the next several months even if South America ends up producing an average or better honey crop.

November 2007

There are still limited raw honey offerings in the world market at this time. Prices remain strong as crop projections are reduced for in season honey crops. The U.S. crop will be smaller than last year, unable to recover from a very poor California crop. Regarding Colony Collapse Disorder, there are isolated reports of heavy bee losses, but most beekeepers are reporting fairly healthy colonies at this time.

Early projections for the South American honey crop are not favorable. A very cold winter has resulted in up to 30% bee losses in some areas, and the late spring will probably set back honey producing floral sources. The honey crop could be delayed up to 3 or 4 weeks. This will intensify competition for South American honey and will probably escalate prices earlier than expected. By January, we should have better indications of how the South American honey crop is fairing, and have a better indication of prices going forward into 2nd quarter 2008.

September 2007

There are not a lot of raw honey offerings in the world market at this time. Prices remain strong as crop projections are reduced for in season honey crops. Prices are expected to remain strong, with strong demand in the world market. With the demand remaining strong, much of the available honey in the world market is being held off the market in anticipation of increasing prices, or it is being offered at very high prices, thus creating a somewhat artificial supply shortage. 

The USA crop is smaller than originally expected. It should be comparable to last year’s crop, which was well below normal. Drought stricken California produced a very poor crop. A hot dry summer through the West and Midwest reduced floral sources in those regions. Although a late honey flow is possible, many beekeepers are opting to shut down their hives, treat for mites, and prepare for winter migration and pollination. Overall bee health is pretty good, as beekeepers are taking better care of their bees to reduce stress, and hopefully prevent a reoccurrence of Colony Collapse Disorder. There are some reports of bee losses but most beekeepers are reporting fairly healthy colonies. It is still too soon to know if dramatic die offs will happen this fall into winter. The Canada honey crop is also much smaller than normal. Low bee populations, and poor spring weather conditions are responsible.

Little honey remains from this years Argentina honey crop. A much smaller than expected crop this year strengthened world prices, which have steadily increased since last February, except for a brief period during the summer before a projected bumper crop from the USA fizzled into a less than average crop due to extreme heat and little moisture. 

The European ban on honey from Brazil should be lifted in time for their fall crop to be sold. Forward contracting from Europe for that crop has strengthened Brazilian raw honey price.

As usual, most of the honey crop from Mexico is headed for Europe with small volumes coming into the USA. There are few offerings from India & Viet Nam as they await their new crops this fall. 

China is again expected to use much more of their honey crop for their own needs. There was not a lot of “real honey” coming into USA from China until last month when the U.S. imported over 4 million lbs. The USA had previously been receiving a lot of packer’s syrup from China. (honey blended with other sugar syrups) It is uncertain if this was actual packer’s syrup, or possibly actual honey sold as packer’s syrup to avoid duties. The probability is high that any actual packer’s syrup entering this country would be blended with and sold as real honey.

August 2007

This has been a summer of concern, speculation, and some over exuberance of a possible bumper honey crop in the upper Midwest of the U.S. Excessive heat and a lack of rain have quickly dried up a once flourishing clover crop in that region. Drought in the West, especially California, had already reduced the honey crop in those areas. Raw honey prices, which had been rising since last February, stabilized a bit in July, but now have bumped up again on the realization that the U.S. crop will be smaller than originally projected. With the increased U.S. demand for honey, supply is still a bit short on the world market. The E.U. ban on Brazilian raw honey should be lifted in September, and the E.U. is already contracting for that honey, which has also firmed prices. It appears that raw honey prices will remain strong going into 2008. Improved Asian honey crops, and a good South American honey crop are needed to increase world honey supply, and possibly soften prices. Colony Collapse Disorder is still a real threat throughout the world, and if some of the colonies that have been rebuilt start to die off again this fall, supply concerns could again start to raise raw honey prices.

February 2007

Many have heard or read of a beehive disease called 'Colony Collapse Disorder'. There have been many reports and articles recently regarding this disorder. The website attachment below will help to explain the disorder and what it means. The brunt of the affect of this disorder is now in the hands of the beekeepers that will have the responsibility and expense of rebuilding their hives.

As far as what effect this will have on the beekeeping industry, honey supply, and honey pricing remains to be seen. If hive rebuilding resolves the problem, then the impact could be minimal. If colonies continue to disappear as fast as they are rebuilt, the situation could become critical. Sioux Honey Association together with S. Kamberg & Company will continue to monitor the situation very carefully, and we will keep you posted on any new developments or projected long range effects of this disorder.

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/pressReleases/FallDwindleUpdate0107.pdf 

January 2007

There has not been a lot of buying activity for raw honey on the world market the last few months as most packers had filled there inventory needs in anticipation of even higher raw honey prices. This lack of activity plus projections of a very good South American raw honey crop has driven prices lower in the last month, and that trend should continue until packers start buying again, which should be in the very near future. With a good supply, prices should remain softer. If all packers start buying at once, prices may firm a bit in the short term, but the long term trend will probably be declining prices heading into the U.S. crop in late summer. Even though U.S. prices will remain higher than most imported prices, price pressure from imported honey should drive U.S. raw honey prices down as well.

December 2006

Honey prices have gone up steadily for about a year and a half now. First quarter 2007 prices will reflect the highest raw honey prices that we have seen for over 2 years. The good news is that Raw honey prices appear to be flattening as we enter 2007 and we hope those prices will begin to soften when the South America honey crops come in February and March 2007. This should translate to stable or lower prices entering the 2nd quarter of 2007 and should carry into the 2nd half of 2007.

October 2006

The world raw honey market is reported to be extremely volatile at this time. Prices continue to rise, and this trend is expected to continue for several months by some within the industry. Offerings for raw honey on the world market are few as demand exceeds supply for this honey. Honey packers have scrambled to buy whatever honey is available on the international market, as some suppliers could not deliver honey that had been previously contracted for.

The U.S. honey crop is smaller than average again this year with reduced production in Florida, Texas, California, and parts of the upper Midwest. Much of this honey is being held off the market in anticipation of higher prices.

Offerings later in the fall for some Asian honey may help feed the supply chain, but prices will be high. China is still not offering much honey into the world market at this time. Some supply relief could come in February or March 2007 as the South American honey crop comes in. This honey will most likely be snapped up quickly, prices will be high and may even still continue to escalate until the supply chain is completely full.

August 2006

The year has seen steadily increasing raw honey prices. With light amber honey in very short supply, the price gap between light amber honey and white honey has narrowed. Most of last seasons honey crops from South America, India, Viet Nam, and other Southern Asian Countries has been sold. The expected price stability with the onset of new crop honey from North America & China has not come to fruition. China’s honey crop is poorest in 10 years. Reports are that the Chinese crop may be down 30% to 50% of normal. China has been slow to get their crop into the world market. Prices for the honey that they are selling have been higher and more typical of other world raw honey prices. China is using more of their honey for their own consumption, replacing honey for sugar, as their sugar crop is also extremely short. The new shipper bill has passed both the House & the Senate and will be signed into law. This legislation will remove the loophole for exporting duty-free honey from China into the U.S., retroactive back to April 1, 2006. Passage of this bill has already raised world raw honey prices .05 to .07 / lb., and this trend should continue, as demand remains greater than the supply. U.S. raw honey prices continue to rise as the crop comes in. Production looks good in some regions while exceptional drought has severely limited production in other regions. The total crop looks to be smaller than last year, which was well below average in a succession of below average years. Canada’s honey crop looks to be below average as well, with prices reflecting U.S. prices.

May 2006

DOMESTIC:
Activity is still slow in the U.S. honey market. Many domestic honey producers are still holding some honey for higher prices. Light Amber honey is virtually unavailable, and White Clover honey prices have risen dramatically in the last month. U.S. packers are still apparently only buying U.S. honey for their immediate needs. The California crop is looking good with the possible exception of the early sage honey and orange blossom honey as these crops look to be smaller than average. Texas will start producing some light amber honey later this month into June with an average crop projected. It is still too early to project the crop in the prime clover honey producing states of the West and Midwest, but spring rains have given an improved outlook for an average crop. Prices for early domestic honey will remain high as demand will be high, and those prices could remain strong as the majority of the crop comes in later this summer into early fall.

IMPORTS:
Import raw honey prices have shown a steady strengthening since December. The remainder of South American raw honey is still in high demand, with Europe and the U. S. competing for this honey. Argentina withdrew their honey from the market in March as new antibiotic issues arose with both Chinese and Brazilian honey. They reentered the market in early April at a substantially higher price. Most South American honey has been sold, as well as India and Vietnam honey.

New crop Chinese honey will be entering the market soon. Prices for legitimate Chinese honey have already risen based on world market pricing and the projected passage of the New Shipper Bill by both the House of Representatives and the Senate. This bill would effectively stop exporters from shipping duty free honey from China into the U.S. Circumvention of Chinese honey will still be an issue. This honey will be sold at a cheaper price, but contamination and adulteration could and will still be prevalent with this honey. The Chinese honey crop coming in, along with the U.S. crop entering the market in late summer, should help stabilize pricing.

March 2006

The domestic raw honey market seems to be stagnant at the moment. Activity has been slow with a large volume of U.S. honey being held off the market. Income from lucrative almond pollination contracts, and the ability to place their honey under loan, has allowed producers to hold their honey for projected higher prices. Some had sold at higher prices but still had honey on hand, so packers were evidently buying only for their immediate needs. With weather conditions in the West and Midwest not favorable for honey production at this time, one would say it is possible to projecting escalating prices at least until fall, even with the extra 2005 crop honey on hand. At that time pricing could stabilize somewhat before the onset of the 2007 South American raw honey crop.

South American raw honey is still in high demand, with Europe and the U. S. competing heavily for this honey. Reports seem to confirm that Argentina's crop could be down as much as 20-30%. It is reported that import prices have shown a steady strengthening since December and there appears to be nothing in the near future which would cause them to decline. Thus, South American raw honey prices, which usually start higher than other world raw honey prices, remained higher. This generally raised other world raw honey prices with the possible exception of Chinese honey, which continued to be of questionable quality.

Some new issues have risen regarding both Chinese and Brazilian honey. Reports have surfaced of antibiotics in honey again, with Chinese honey and possibly Brazilian honey involved. With the amount of circumvention reported, it is difficult to know if other countries other than China are actually involved. With this, and the apparent non-compliance to meet sanitary issues required by the EU, reports are that Brazilian food products, including honey, may be banned from the EU, with a reported effective date of March 17, 2006. The EU is already shying away from Chinese honey, and if contaminants are confirmed, another ban on Chinese honey may follow. This has caused Argentine exporters to temporarily withdraw from the market in anticipation of even higher demand for their honey. If Chinese and other honeys are held out of the market even for a short period, there could be a surge in honey prices due to short supply concerns.

In other world markets it appears that much of the Indian and Vietnam honey crop has apparently already been sold.

November 2005

Raw honey prices have risen the last several months, and it is felt by many in the industry that this is a trend that could continue into next year.

Another smaller than average US crop has kept domestic honey prices high, and created a shortage of domestic light amber honey.

Europe is buying large volumes of honey in the world market, but shying away from Chinese honey as much as possible. Europe is paying higher prices for better quality honey, which has caused world raw honey prices to rise. Much of the previously contracted raw honey in South America that was destined for the U.S. was sold out from underneath these contracts as Europe offered higher prices.

New crop South American honey, which will hit the market in January or February, 2006 will start out higher priced, and remain there as long as demand holds, which could be for their entire crop.

China has lowered their raw honey prices to try to sell their honey, but much of this honey is still sub-standard and (or) adulterated.

September 2005

Raw honey prices have risen the last couple months, and this is a trend that could continue through the end of the year. A projected short U.S. crop has raised domestic honey prices, and imminent passage and execution of the English / Thomas Bill will probably raise imported raw honey prices in the coming months. This bill closes the loophole allowing new shippers in China to export Chinese honey to the U.S. without tariffs. With this loophole closed, Chinese honey prices should be higher, and since Chinese honey prices usually dictate price for all foreign honey, these prices could rise as well. Congress is also looking for ways to stop circumvention of Chinese honey.

The 2005 South American honey crop has basically been sold. The crop was short and darker than usual. South American prices started out high and then dropped when packers did not buy. Packers who contracted at lower prices for South American honey are now finding out that their honey has been sold for higher prices, and those packers are now paying higher prices to fill their needs.

The U.S. crop has been affected by drought in the upper Midwest and West and failure by some beekeepers to rebuild their hive populations after mites devastated their colonies. Many beekeepers opted to rebuild colonies instead of producing honey this season to be ready for the now more lucrative pollination business. The government loan program for beekeepers has assured a price level for U.S. beekeepers’ honey to maintain a healthy beekeeping industry.

Although supply still looks good worldwide, it will probably be lower than the last 2 years. Many of the beekeepers who got into the business when supplies were low and prices were high are now leaving the business due to lower prices.

May 2005

South America
The South America honey crop is below average, and most of the honey has been higher priced than the average world raw honey market price. World raw honey prices have risen somewhat in the past month while South American honey prices have declined under pressure from world honey market pricing, narrowing the price gap. With lower South American honey prices, Europe has been buying more South American honey. The U.S. has lifted duties on Argentina honey for 8 exporting companies, so more Argentina honey is coming into the U.S. Argentina has a higher proportion of dark honey than usual. Almost half the crop remains to be sold due to higher pricing and low demand. Argentina appears to have done a good job policing themselves in regards to cleaning up Nitro Furans contaminated hives, and restricting sales of contaminated honey.

China
China is still the largest raw honey supplier into the world market, and world honey prices are usually defined by Chinese honey prices. Chinese honey prices have risen slightly in the last month. Much of the Chinese honey entering the world market is highly suspect for adulteration as the Chinese continue to ultra-filter chloramphenical out of their honey.

India
The India honey crop started out well before drought greatly reduced the Eucalyptus honey crop. Prices have risen in the last month for India honey.

Mexico
The Yucatan honey crop is poor due to drought, and prices have been comparable to Argentina honey.

Viet Nam
The Viet Nam honey crop is below average, and harvesting has been slowed by rain. Prices have remained steady to slightly higher over last month.

USA
Projections are for another smaller than average USA honey crop. Mites have devastated hives, and beekeepers are struggling to strengthen bee populations going into the main honey crop season. Extended drought in much of the West and Upper Midwest of the nation is also expected to reduce the honey crop. USA honey prices should start out higher than average world market prices, which may raise overall world market prices. Unless the crop is extremely small, prices should soften somewhat under imported honey price pressure.

Canada
The Canada honey crop should be close to average with prices mirroring USA raw honey prices.

Overall raw honey prices appear to be bottoming out, and prices should remain somewhat stable over the next several months. A short USA crop coupled with a short Chinese crop may raise world raw honey prices, but sharp raw honey price increases are not forseen at this time.

January 2005

With a good supply of honey, and many packers reluctant to buy for fear of continued declining raw honey prices, prices have dropped even more than what was projected last quarter going into this quarter. Prices cold firm quickly if buying becomes heavy heading into the South American crop season, but realistically this trend could continue even though South American honey prices will start out higher. Pricing will be driven down under continued price pressure from Asian honey, especially Chinese. With large volumes of Chinese honey, and ultra filtered Chinese sweetener being sold freely into the world market, supply, and price pressure should remain strong. This could continue until all contaminated Chinese honey has been ultra filtered and flushed through the system. It is uncertain at this time whether the Chinese are producing contaminate free honey or at what levels.

Some issues that we think could influence raw honey pricing are:

A short South American honey crop, or contamination issues (nitro furans), that plagued them last year.
Continued mite problems that have plagued U.S. beekeepers. Mites are devastating bee colonies and producers of replacement bees. Once effective miticides are no longer working, and biological controls appear to be years off.
Larger than suspected volumes of low priced ultra filtered Chinese sweetener flooding the market.
Passage of the New Shipper Review Amendment Act that would end importation of duty free honey from China, and essentially firm up or raise import honey prices.

The unknowns are probably the biggest factor in regards to future honey prices, any number of factors can dramatically alter raw honey price, but with all that we can see, honey prices will probably continue to drop into next summer with some leveling and stabilization at that time.

October 2004

As new crop honey continues to be processed, most Southern Hemisphere honey has been reported to be all sold, and concentration is now on Northern Hemisphere Honey.

The USA honey crop is in, but final volume numbers are still out. The crop looks to be comparable to last year, which was well below average. Prices are declining under pressure from imported honey, but are still higher than most import honey prices. The Canadian honey crop is in, and appears to be well below average. Prices will parallel US honey prices.

Europe will need to import large volumes of honey for its’ needs. The EU has lifted the ban on both Chinese Honey and USA honey. Europe will probably rely more heavily on Chinese honey imports rather than South American honey. Europe will import Chinese honey under close scrutiny.

The Chinese honey crop appears to be below average. How much contaminated honey they still have, and how much ultra filtered sweetener they have left to sell is anybody’s guess. A large volume of Chinese honey is coming into the US either directly or circumvented through other countries. Much of this honey is still adulterated. Much of it is coming in duty free, due to some loopholes in the way duties are collected. Legislation is pending to close these loopholes, and to require cash deposits instead of bonds for the duties. If this legislation passes, Chinese honey prices may firm up very quickly, and may even rise. Even without this legislation, imported honey prices may be close to bottom.

The next South American honey crop will be ready for export starting in January or February 2005. With Europe allowing imports of Chinese honey, more South American honey will be imported into the US. Duties have been eased on imports of Argentina honey into the US, and Argentina seems to be doing a better job policing themselves on exports of honey contaminated with Nitro Furans.

June 2004

The honey market as we all know has tumbled from very high levels. Many believe the key reason for the decline has been that new Chinese Shippers who, faced with high anti-dumping duties, have set up subsidiary “front” companies that neither pay cash deposits for their anti-dumping liabilities, nor even factor those anti-dumping duties into their selling prices. Instead, these front companies have used bonds and are prepared to disappear if and when confronted to pay cash rather than bonds. Legislation is in the works for cash deposits of Anti Dumping Duties.

This factor has been even more negative in its impact than the illegal circumvention in 2003 of the county of origin law, which resulted, it is widely believed, in Chinese honey entering through third party countries.

American beekeepers have suffered from the decline of honey prices and are hoping the market reverses its downward trend. There is serious draught in many states suffering excessively dry conditions. The total US crop is predicted to be below normal. An optimistic estimate may be 185,000,000 pounds, to sustain consumption of about 400,000,000 pounds. A pessimistic estimate could be as low as 170,000,000 pounds.

The Chinese Honey crop did not start well. Strong efforts on the legal front and among Chinese beekeepers to prevent CAP and ultra-filtration of honey are making these largely problems of the past. Negotiations are under way to agree on the levels of testing for antibiotics that will allow for accurate and consistent results and avoid false positives.

The Argentine honey crop is both shorter than expected and darker than usual. Strict inspection for nitrofurans by the Argentine Government has made the actual export of Argentine honey slow and tedious. Argentina is taking this problem seriously.

The Vietnamese honey crop is normal. The Vietnamese Government has taken serious steps to prevent transshipment of Chinese honey.

In general it is felt within the industry that market conditions at home and abroad should lead to a more stable and firmer market unless, of course, the North American honey crop unexpectedly explodes.

May 2004

Raw honey prices continue to decline under pressure from cheaper imported honey but the problem remains that much of the imported honey is still questionable quality.

Ultra-filtered sweetener adulteration is rampant. Argentina honey imports are down due to higher prices and possible nitro-furans contamination. Chinese and Argentina honey is finding its way into the US through other countries to avoid duties and to hide adulteration. Large volumes of adulterated and contaminated Chinese and Argentine honey is finding its’ way into Canada, either direct or circumvented thought other countries, and then make its way into the US.

Chloramphenicol contamination is still an issue, and nitro-furans contamination is becoming a larger problem. The FDA is finally starting to more closely monitor honey coming into this country from Canada and other countries. They are also increasing sampling of domestic honey, looking for adulterated products. If this action results in reduced honey imports, supply could tighten. If imports of cheaper, suspect honey slow, the price decline could slow and prices could firm up.

April 2004

Raw honey prices continue to soften somewhat driven by lower import prices from Asia. Much of this Asian honey is still highly suspect for CAP & adulteration, so testing is still critical for all imported honey. Processed honey prices should continue to decline modestly through the rest of the year, with some possible firming at that time.

January 2004

The price difference between Domestic raw honey prices and imported raw honey prices should continue to narrow bringing more price stabilization to the market. Although there may be some spikes, the overall trend should be mostly stable to slightly downward. While supply is now greater than demand, much of the supply is of questionable origin & quality. A large volume of ultra-filtered Chinese adulterated honey is creating an artificially large supply. This has, in some respects, created two separate markets - The higher priced legitimate raw honey market & the questionable lower price raw honey market. If the FDA or the honey packers & importers themselves decide to crack down on this adulterated honey entering the US, supplies could tighten. This could again firm up or even raise raw honey prices. Ongoing concern over illegal antibiotics is still an issue & could create some supply issues in the future.

The 2004 Argentina crop is reported to be smaller than average. Argentina raw honey prices, which generally set the market for all of South American pricing, are fairly high and stable. These prices will probably stay firm until the crop is sold. These prices could also rise as the value of the US dollar weakens against the European Euro.

The 2004 US crop will have a bearing on pricing. If floral sources, such as clover, recover from the drought damage and if weather conditions remain favorable, the US could expect a more average crop, which would keep supply even with or ahead of demand. US raw honey will still be more expensive than imported honey, but is of much higher quality.

The 2004 Chinese honey crop picture is still cloudy. It will still be an unknown as to how much uncontaminated raw honey they will produce & whether they will contaminate the clean honey they produce by blending it in with the large supply of chloramphenicol contaminated honey & ultra - filtered sweetener they still have. This would be done to get CAP readings under undetectable levels. Whether the Chinese sell their raw honey into the world market legally or illegally, the volume that they sell should keep supply strong.


----------



## Ian

>>Undetected contaminated honey can be an even bigger
problem when recalls and health issues are involved.


Do we think the packing industry is actually concerned about adulterated honey? They pretend to be, yet they bring in honey from higher risk countries by the tonnes to ix off with ours. I would think, if they actually felt they held a risk of having a recall due to buying off shore, our domestically produced honey would fetch a much higher price than it is going for now.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Recall risk*

The US FDA is understaffed and underfunded. Consumer safety is at the bottom of the list, let alone protecting domestic producers from economic impacts. When I look at seafood in the fish market here nearly all prawns and shrimp are farmed in China. I've often thought about having some tested for chloramphenicol. Seems as if it is a problem with national ( or should I say Federal ) priorities. The best news on this front lately is the arrest of the German executives for knowingly transshipping to avoid duties and contamination scrutiny. What would be the consequences if they were doing this at home? Now lets see if they go after the domestic packers who KNOWINGLY bought contaminated product at a discount!


----------



## irwin harlton

*heard a good story about contaminated chinese honey in Canada*

Well known eastern Canadian packer finds some of the chinese honey he bought is just not up to his low standards, of course this honey is only ever used in his induustrial - bakery market, never in his consumer pack, so he says. Packer informs the CFIA of his problem, they make a suggestion and packer returns honey to china.............. sorta like the inmates of the jail running the jail


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Irwin*

Couldn't they save a lot of freight by just sending it to...say ( for instance ) Florida?

That's not possible, though, is it?


----------



## irwin harlton

*who knows where that contaminated honey ended*

up...... pick a country, Russia, India,...... and probably trans shipped to the biggest market of all, the USA. Freight and end price seem to mean nothing, it always finds a home.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

*Homeless honey*

Yeah I have a hard time imagining it going back across the sea to China.

Or to Germany. Or anywhere other than USA.


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey prices bouncing up and down*

talked to my old package bee supplier on Sunday,who resides in california but runs a honey production outfit in Montana.He said " if the packers want to dick around with the price ( BOUNCING UP AND DOWN ) they will pay alot more for honey later in the season. Prices will probably peak in January ,Febuary just before the Argentina crop" I THINK HE'S RIGHT


----------



## Ian

Isnt that the case with our current commodity market structure. I have to say honey trade has a bit more of a realistic supply and demand structure to it than the rest of the commodities sold in this country, or shal I say world. Speculatours are the biggest factor in the grains and oil seed market pricing fluctuation, responding to every little bit of news avaliable. Its current structure has made many smaller commodity handlers and traders step back from the market place, or simple gone broke.

Honey trade on the other hand is still holds its producer/packer relationship. For the most part. I realize the off shore honey is traded through brokers or middlemen, but that honey trade is still with a raw product in hand. Its the paper traders that are screwing up the commodity market place in my mind,

What do you think?


----------



## irwin harlton

*Its the paper traders that are screwing up the commodity market place in my mind,*

Precisely
Hedge funds seem to have too much money.Oil ,gold most commodities are down.
The Bush plunge protection team seems to be hard at work, no recession in this fall election............. things might change after november.A strong US dollar and cheaper gas makes for a happier public in this election.Buissiness profits are down and predictions of $150 oil for 2009 and $200 oil for 2010 are coming out.
Maybe thats why that fellow in Texas is only offering 1.30 for white honey...... he wants to get all he can while he can at a cheap price......cause down the road its going to cost him alot more.


----------



## irwin harlton

*Canadian honey imports down 21.8%, first 6 months of 08*

Sent: Sunday, September 07, 2008 10:52 PM
Subject: honey imports 


Trade Data Online - Trade Data Online


Area GraphBar Graph - HorizontalBar Graph - VerticalLine Graph 
Data obtained from Statistics Canada and the U.S. Census Bureau (U.S. Department of Commerce). 


Title Canadian Imports 
Products HS 040900 - HONEY, NATURAL 
Origin ALL COUNTRIES (Detailed) 
Destination CANADA 
Period Year to Date - Current Year vs. Previous Year 
Units Value in Canadian Dollars 




Jan-June
2007 Jan-June
2008 %
Change
2008/2007 
HS 040900 - HONEY, NATURAL 
Australia 3,345,891 3,179,729 -5.0% 
United States (U.S.) 664,997 957,585 44.0% 
New Zealand 432,411 543,393 25.7% 
Hungary 68,210 474,593 595.8% 
Brazil 142,421 376,090 164.1% 
Argentina 1,611,122 216,485 -86.6% 
China 1,001,521 67,339 -93.3% 
United Kingdom (U.K.) 48,106 64,891 34.9% 
India 100,940 59,370 -41.2% 
Switzerland 198,072 58,609 -70.4% 
France (incl. Monaco, French Antilles) 31,683 37,594 18.7% 
Israel 151 36,196 23,870.9% 
Slovenia 32,232 35,233 9.3% 
Chile -- 24,128 -- 
Re-Imports (Canada) -- 23,945 -- 
Italy (includes Vatican City State) 15,412 18,784 21.9% 
Poland 42 13,771 32,688.1% 
Russia 5,481 12,514 128.3% 
Spain 8,027 9,268 15.5% 
Greece 92,210 8,016 -91.3% 
Bulgaria 59,389 7,195 -87.9% 
Iran 8,701 6,858 -21.2% 
Portugal 8,710 5,408 -37.9% 
Moldova -- 2,998 -- 
Saudi Arabia -- 2,634 -- 
Turkey 52,424 2,575 -95.1% 
Germany -- 2,425 -- 
Macedonia 2,174 2,137 -1.7% 
Taiwan (Taipei) 296 1,071 261.8% 
Netherlands -- 648 -- 
Czech Republic 187 616 229.4% 
Ukraine 6,215 529 -91.5% 
Algeria -- 342 -- 
Croatia -- 339 -- 
Hong Kong -- 282 -- 
Vietnam -- 282 -- 
Mexico 3,762 228 -93.9% 
Cameroon 40,000 168 -99.6% 
Ethiopia -- 97 -- 
Lebanon -- 82 -- 
Ghana 17 48 182.4% 
Indonesia 2,024 45 -97.8% 
Syria -- 29 -- 
Dominican Republic -- 7 -- 
Pakistan 6,930 -- -- 
Yemen 2,426 -- -- 
Tanzania 1,767 -- -- 
Armenia 606 -- -- 
Sub-Total 7,994,557 6,254,576 -21.8% 
TOTAL (ALL COUNTRIES) 7,994,557 6,254,576 -21.8% 

Source of data: Statistics Canada 
Report Date: 07-Sep-2008


----------



## irwin harlton

*Canadian honey prices*

Billy Bee is 1.40., terms 30 day payment, picked up in your yard, freight to toronto would be at least 6cents/lb......change in ownership this year making quite a difference in customer , supplier relations...... but then the last owner was running outta suppliers... except for china or overseas.


----------



## Ian

Sounds chap to me, are you talking white


----------



## irwin harlton

*Price quoted was for*

Price quoted was for white honey.......this was a couple of weeks ago... I asked for a price on sunflower, buyer said he was unfamiliar with this type of honey, buyer asked for samples of both....this is a new owner and a new inexperienced buyer, they are moving the honey packing plant to London Ontario, which is their Canadian company headquarters, I believe


----------



## Ian

Must be inexperienced in buying if he wasnt familiar with sunflower honey.
I think its time for him to sharpen his pencil


----------



## irwin harlton

*honey market update - http://skamberg.com/*

Honey Update:

September 2008

With the demand increasing for Light Amber Honey, mostly as a lower cost
replacement for White honey, Light Amber honey prices continue to escalate
as this demand rises. At the same time, with what appears to be the best
U.S. White clover honey crop in several years, there was a very brief period
where it looked like White honey prices may dip. Prices firmed up very
quickly though as packers started to buy, and those white honey prices are
now again rising. With some U. S beekeepers holding honey off the market
for higher prices, White honey prices will probably continue to rise, which
in turn will also raise Light Amber honey prices.

Argentina raw honey prices are at historically high levels. Europe
continues to buy most of that honey with their much stronger Euro compared
to the U.S. dollar. Inflation has also driven Argentina honey prices
higher. With most of the 2008 Argentina honey crop sold and several months
before their new crop comes in, those prices should remain strong. Brazil
has been a strong honey supplier into the U. S. market the last few years,
but now with the European ban on Brazilian honey lifted, more of that honey
will end up in Europe and this will raise prices on that honey coming into
the U.S. Likewise, honey from Chile and Uruguay, which once found its' way
to the U. S., is now ending up in Europe. Brazil has good potential to
increase their honey production, and incentive should be high with current
raw honey prices. This could help to ease world wide honey supply shortages
in the future.

The Canada honey crop will be below average due to poor weather conditions
and heavy bee losses last winter. Canada honey prices could be higher than
U.S. honey prices.

New crop India honey should enter the market in January helping to
supplement the Extra Light Amber and White honey supply. Prices for this
honey could enter the market at prices lower than U.S. honey prices, but
could escalate quickly if demand is heavy.

Vietnam has become a good supplier of Light Amber honey into the world
market producing about 40 million lbs. Last years' honey crop has been
sold, and their new crop won't enter the market until about February.
Vietnam honey prices will probably be even higher than last years
historically high levels because of inflation and heavy demand for their
honey.


----------



## tedstruk

*Dead Thread... 2005*

I think it is very interesting to see that most of the "beekeepers" in here are extremely knowledgable about the prices of foreign imports and exports. Yet they all seem to bee fokussed on the UnitedStates honey market.

bzzzz. bzzzzz so thats where all my honey went... bzzzz. bzzzz


----------

